# Το Έρεβος έχει όνομα



## Earion (Nov 9, 2010)

Αυτό εδώ είναι για γέλια:








Αυτό εδώ δεν είναι:








Ο γενικός γραμματέας της Χρυσής Αυγής κ. Ν. Μιχαλολιάκος εξελέγη στο Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο του Δήμου Αθηναίων


Mod: ξεκινήσαμε εδώ. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2010)

Εγώ έχω μια απορία: για ποιο λόγο χαρακτηρίζεται *ακροδεξιά* η Χρυσή Αυγή, με *πολιτικές* θέσεις όπως η καθαρότητα του έθνους, όχι στους μικτούς γάμους και ο εθνικός προσανατολισμός της παιδείας μακριά από φιλελεύθερα δόγματα; (όλα αυτά από το ιστολόγιό τους, σύνδεσμο δε βάζω).

Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά στη Γερμανία, που την επισκέφτηκα και πρόσφατα, αλλιώς τις λένε αυτές τις απόψεις, και είναι και παράνομες, από ό,τι ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σωστό αυτό το νήμα να πάρει την κατεύθυνση που το βλέπω να παίρνει, μετά τη γέφυρα των δύο φωτογραφιών και το σχόλιο της Παλάβρας. Ας μη χαρίσουμε τη μάχη του Μαραθώνα (ούτε καν ως τίτλο) στους νεοναζί.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2010)

Σωστά. Θα το μετακομίσω αλλού στο discussing, ελπίζω ο Earion να μην έχει αντίρρηση.


----------



## Earion (May 13, 2011)

Ο ωραίος ανοιξιάτικος ήλιος σήμερα φωτίζει μια πόλη μέχρι υστερίας απελπισμένη.
Ξεκινώ τη μέρα μου με ψυχή μαυρισμένη από τα όσα διαβάζω και όσα βλέπω
 να γίνονται στη γειτονιά μου

Στο φόρουμ αυτό έχω αποφύγει μέχρι τώρα να μιλήσω στα πολιτικά νήματα, και δεν θα κάνω σήμερα την εξαίρεση, όσο κι αν με ωθούν οι περιστάσεις. Προτιμώ να σημειώνω ημερομηνίες σ’ ένα καρνέ. Ας πούμε ότι είναι μια αθώα διαστροφή που κόλλησα από την ενασχόληση με την ιστορία, για να κρατώ στη μνήμη διάφορα που θεωρώ σημαντικά για τον περίγυρό μου, στενό ή ευρύτερο. Ή --αφήστε με να φαντασιώνομαι-- ως υλικό για να χρησιμεύσει στον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος.

Για την παρούσα εβδομάδα λοιπόν σημειώνω δύο γεγονότα:


Σε μια ατμόσφαιρα επιδεινούμενης βίας στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, ομάδες συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής προέλευσης οργανώνουν συντονισμένες εξορμήσεις. Με πλήρη εξοπλισμό (όπλα, κράνη, μοτοσικλέτες) «απελευθερώνουν» δρόμους, πλατείες, σε λίγο και γειτονιές ολόκληρες. Καταλαμβάνουν ό,τι αντιλαμβανόμαστε, υλικά και πνευματικά, ως δημόσιο χώρο, εκτοπίζοντας άλλες κατηγορίες ανθρώπων, προχωρούν σε συμβολική επίδειξη κυριαρχίας και μόνιμης εγκατάστασης. (Το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου: οι αγρυπνούντες (vigilantes) πουλούν και προστασία). 
Οι δημοσκόποι για πρώτη φορά παίρνουν υπόψη τους και σημειώνουν απτά, έστω και μικρά, δείγματα επιρροής στο ένα άκρο του πολιτικού φάσματος 






Πείτε με υπερβολικό. Όλα αυτά είναι συγκυριακά και θα παρέλθουν. Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ το βράδυ που άνοιξα την τηλεόραση αργά, μετά τις ειδήσεις, αναζητώντας κάτι να με παρασύρει μακριά από το σήμερα… Και έπεσα σ’ αυτή την υπέροχη σκηνή:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQyGBinRB04

«Τούτη η εποχή ίσως να μην είναι εποχή για γλωσσικές συζητήσεις κι άλλα παρόμοια· σαν πάει κάτι να γραφεί είναι ως αν να γράφονταν από την άλλη μεριά αγγελτηρίων θανάτου».


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ήρθα και φεύγω.

Τι σημαίνει το διάγραμμα με τα ποσοστά;

Κάνε γλωσσικές συζητήσεις κι ας είν' και πικραμένες.

(Ήρθε η ώρα να φρεσκάρω το Καμπαρέ μου.)


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2011)

Τώρα τόδα. Κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι εκείνο το βράδυ, με το μυαλό στην Αθήνα, άνοιξα την τηλεόραση και έπεσα στο _Καμπαρέ_.


----------



## Earion (Apr 25, 2012)

Στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου μιλούσαν προχτές (Δευτέρα 23/4) για τη διαφαινόμενη είσοδο της Χρυσής Αυγής στη Βουλή και ειπώθηκε το εξής σχόλιο:



> Ppan
> Ο αδερφός μου που δουλεύει σε λύκειο --κι όχι στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα-- έχει φρικάρει. Οι περισσότεροι 17άρηδες, που ψηφίζουν κιόλας, γέρνουν κατακεί.



Επειδή κάτι μου θύμησε αυτό, ανέτρεξα στα χαρτιά μου και βρήκα ένα κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _Έψιλον _της _Ελευθεροτυπίας_ αρκετό καιρό πριν (πάνω από δύο χρόνια). Είναι μεγάλο και το βάζω εδώ, γιατί στου Σαραντάκου θα πρόσθετε δυσανάλογο βάρος.

*Ο φασίστας του διπλανού θρανίου ...

και ο κύκλος των μπερδεμένων μαθητών*




*ΕΨΙΛΟΝ *982, 7 Φεβρουαρίου 2010

κείμενο Ντίνα Δασκαλοπούλου, φωτογραφίες Δημήτρης Μιχαλάκης​
Όταν στο μυαλό ενός δεκαπεντάρη ο Τσε συναντά... τον Χίτλερ, η παλαιστινιακή κουφίγια τη σβάστικα, ο χουλιγκανισμός της κερκίδας την εθνική ιδεολογία και η πανκ μουσική συναντά τον εθνικό ύμνο· όταν τα Ίμια γίνονται Μαραθώνας, ο μετανάστης εχθρός της πατρίδας και το ρόπαλο του τραμπούκου αξεσουάρ στο μαθητικό σακίδιο..., τότε το αβγό του φιδιού έχει σπάσει μες στις αυλές των σχολείων! Το ρεπορτάζ στους Αμπελοκήπους, μετά τη σύλληψη 13 μαθητών από την πρόσφατη επίθεση ακροδεξιών, αποκάλυψε το πρόσωπο ενός νέου τύπου φασισμού που προσπαθεί να τρυπώσει στις τάξεις των εφήβων. Κάτω από τα άλλοτε αδιάφορα και άλλοτε έκπληκτα μάτια όλων μας.

«Είναι τιμή να είσαι Έλληνας». Οι 240 μαθητές του 16ου Λυκείου των Αμπελοκήπων καθημερινά αντίκριζαν τη σβάστικα και τα συνθήματα της Χρυσής Αυγής στην είσοδο του σχολείου τους. Αλλά δεν έδιναν σημασία. «Αυτόνομη δράση με ταυτότητα». Οι καθηγητές του ίδιου σχολείου έβλεπαν το κτήριο να γεμίζει με στένσιλ των Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών. Αλλά ούτε κι εκείνοι έδιναν σημασία. Και οι γονείς μάθαιναν για ξυλοδαρμούς και μικροκλοπές μεταναστών. Ούτε κι εκείνοι έδιναν σημασία. Μέχρι που στις 23 του Γενάρη η πραγματικότητα τους ξεπέρασε.

Μετά την επίθεση σε αντιρατσιστική εκδήλωση στην Πανόρμου, η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. προβαίνει σε μαζικές συλλήψεις φασιστών. Από τους 44 συλληφθέντες, οι 13 είναι ανήλικοι. Το κατηγορητήριο είναι βαρύ: στον ανακριτή παραπέμπονται με τις κατηγορίες για διατάραξη κοινής ειρήνης, σωματική βλάβη και βαριά σκοπούμενη σωματική βλάβη (με τις επιβαρυντικές διατάξεις του κουκουλονόμου), παράνομη οπλοφορία και οπλοχρησία και απειλή και εξύβριση. Οι τρεις φοιτούν στο ίδιο σχολείο, το 16ο Αμπελοκήπων. Οι υπόλοιποι προέρχονται από σχολεία όπου το Δίκτυο Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών έχει συγκροτήσει πυρήνες εδώ και καιρό. Από τη Λυκόβρυση ώς τον Κολωνό κι από την Παλλήνη ώς τη Ν. Σμύρνη, διακριτικά και αθόρυβα, οι εθνικιστές μπήκαν στα σχολεία και στρατολόγησαν τα μέλη τους.

Κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσοι ακριβώς είναι και, κυρίως, ποιοι ακριβώς είναι οι Αυτόνομοι Εθνικιστές. Ντυμένοι σαν φρικιά, με παλαιστινιακές κουφίγιες και μαύρες σημαίες --θα μπορούσες να τους περάσεις και για αναρχικούς. Δεν είναι μόνο το ντύσιμο, είναι η ορολογία και τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιούν, κλεμμένα από την κουλτούρα των αντιεξουσιαστών: η μαύρη γάτα των καταλήψεων του Βερολίνου, η ιδέα για τις Ζώνες Αυτονομίας των καταστασιακών, ο Τσε και η Χαμάς. Όλα αυτά στο μπλέντερ, μαζί με τον αντικαπιταλισμό και την αντιπαγκοσμιοποίηση, συνθέτουν ένα ιδεολογικό συμπίλημα που φαίνεται γοητευτικό όταν είσαι 15 χρονών. Εύπλαστος και εύπιστος τόσο ώστε να πιστεύεις πως ο Χίτλερ διέσωσε την πατρίδα σου από τους κομμουνιστές και πως η σφαγή των Καλαβρύτων ήταν... μια κακή στιγμή στην ιστορία του.



*«Σήμερα για να μπορέσουν οι λευκοί άνθρωποι να γυρίσουν τον τροχό της Ζωής χρειάζονται άμεσα και χειροπιαστά μέτρα. Πρώτη προτεραιότητα είναι η στοιχειώδης βιολογική προστασία της φυλής μας. Ιδιαίτερα οι μικρές ηλικίες είναι απαραίτητο να καταλάβουν την ομορφιά που μεταφέρουν στις φλέβες τους». Εφημερίδα Χρυσή Αυγή, 6/1/2010*

Η Ρένα είναι μαθήτρια στο 16ο, συμμαθήτρια των 3 κατηγορουμένων του σχολείου της. «Δεν είναι εύκολο να πιστέψεις ότι έφτασαν σ' αυτό το σημείο. Γιατί μέχρι τώρα ερχόντουσαν στο σχολείο και κοκορευόντουσαν στα διαλείμματα πως έδειραν έναν Πακιστανό ή πως έκλεψαν το κινητό από έναν μαύρο, αλλά αυτό που έγινε στις 23 του Γενάρη ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικό. Χτύπησαν τους γονείς των συμμαθητών τους και τους γείτονές τους, ανθρώπους που τους ήξεραν από παιδιά. Αυτό είναι το σοκαριστικό. Ώς τώρα δεν χτυπούσαν ποτέ μετανάστες από το ίδιο σχολείο, γιατί οι μετανάστες έχουν και Έλληνες φίλους, ήξεραν πως δεν τους παίρνει. Χτύπαγαν περαστικούς ή παιδιά από άλλα σχολεία. Πώς πωρώθηκαν τόσο πολύ; Ποιος τους πώρωσε τόσο; Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω!»

Οι Αυτόνομοι Εθνικιστές πρωτοέκαναν την εμφάνιση τους στα σχολεία πριν από περίπου δύο χρόνια. Οι πρώτες τους «δράσεις» ήταν παιδαριώδεις: κολλούσαν αυτοκόλλητα της Χρυσής Αυγής στα παγκάκια, ζωγράφιζαν στένσιλ στους τοίχους, διακινούσαν την εφημερίδα της οργάνωσης. Ο Γιάννης τους συνάντησε με άγριο τρόπο στο δρόμο τον Νοέμβρη. Με την παρέα του είχαν βγει βόλτα στα μπαράκια της Πανόρμου. Ένα από τα παιδιά είχε τα μαλλιά του μοϊκάνα. Αυτό ήταν αρκετό ώστε οι εθνικιστές να τους ορμήξουν. «Τους είδαμε σαν ταινία, σαν να μιμούνται τα Μαθήματα Αμερικάνικης Ιστορίας. Ξύριζαν τα κεφάλια τους, φορούσαν στενά παντελόνια κι αλυσίδες. Στην αρχή ήταν διακριτικοί, δεν εκδήλωναν τα πιστεύω τους ούτε στο μάθημα. Τώρα που έχουν ξεθαρέψει λένε τις χαζομάρες τους, ότι το Ολοκαύτωμα δεν έγινε ποτέ».

Παρότι οι ίδιοι οι Αυτόνομοι Εθνικιστές διατρανώνουν πως ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τη Χρυσή Αυγή, γνώστες του χώρου της Άκρας Δεξιάς επιμένουν πως οι καθοδηγητές τους είναι πρώην μέλη της οργάνωσης. Πρόκειται για μία ακόμα διάσπαση ή ένα εναλλακτικό σχήμα που αποτελεί τον προθάλαμο της Χ.Α.; Σίγουρα πάντως η αισθητική των Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών με τις μάσκες ηρώων από ταινίες, η μουσική και τα βιντεοκλίπ στο YouTube είναι πολύ διαφορετικά από την«παλιακή» αισθητική της Χ.Α. Η Έλενα, πρωτοετής φοιτήτρια πια, γνωρίζει τους Αυτόνομους Εθνικιστές από τα πρώτα βήματά τους. Κυριολεκτικά, αφού με κάποιους από αυτούς ήταν συμμαθήτρια από το νηπιαγωγείο. «Δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τον παραδοσιακό Χρυσαυγίτη. Είναι οι δημοφιλείς του σχολείου. Κάνουν παρέα με τις πιο ωραίες γκόμενες, σε βάζουν στα καλύτερα μαγαζιά, στα μπουζούκια... Δηλαδή, σου λένε πως αν γίνεις μέλος τους και καλά θα περνάς και θα σώσεις την πατρίδα που απειλείται».

Οι Αυτόνομοι Εθνικιστές είναι μέσα σ' όλα: επιδιώκουν να εκλέγονται στα πενταμελή και δεκαπενταμελή μαθητικά συμβούλια, είναι αθλητές, αναλαμβάνουν να μεσολαβήσουν στον καθηγητή που σου έβαλε απουσία τις πρώτες ώρες και να σ’ τη σβήσουν. Πάνε στο γυμναστήριο και κάνουν πολεμικές τέχνες, πρόσφατα δε καθάρισαν το ερειπωμένο σπίτι του Κωστή Παλαμά (δράση για την οποία τους εξήραν τηλεοπτικοί αστέρες της δημοσιογραφίας).

Στον μαθητόκοσμο έχουν σεβασμό, κυρίως γιατί ήταν παρόντες τον Δεκέμβρη. Όπως εξηγεί η Ρένα, «για τον 16άρη είναι τίτλος τιμής να έχει κατέβει στο δρόμο τον Δεκέμβρη. Ήταν λοιπόν κι εκείνοι μαζί μας· πέταγαν πέτρες στους μπάτσους μαζί μας. Άλλωστε χρησιμοποιούν το A.C.A.B. (σ.σ.: αρκτικόλεξο που σημαίνει «όλοι οι μπάτσοι είναι μπάσταρδοι») το ίδιο συχνά με τους αναρχικούς».



*Με πυρήνες στην Αττική και στην επαρχία, επικοινωνούν κυρίως μέσω του διαδικτύου και είναι τόσο πιτσιρικάδες που στις σελίδες τους στο Facebook γράφουν συχνά με τα αληθινά τους ονόματα, αναρτούν φωτογραφίες τους, δίνουν στοιχεία για την καθημερινότητά τους.​*
Δεν είναι δύσκολο να γίνεις Αυτόνομος Εθνικιστής· αντιθέτως, το Δίκτυο εντάσσει χαλαρά νέα μέλη στους πυρήνες του. Πλησιάζουν συνήθως τα ντροπαλά, μοναχικά παιδιά. Κάποιος που έχει ανάγκη από φίλους και είναι το παιδί της σφαλιάρας στην οικογένειά του, στους Αυτόνομους Εθνικιστές θα βρει τα πάντα: φίλους, γκόμενες και, κυρίως, μια ταυτότητα που (επειδή εδράζεται στη βία) από έσχατο θα τον κάνει πρώτο. Ο Γιάννης περιγράφει την τελετή μύησης: «Πρώτα σου ξυρίζουν το κεφάλι. Κάποιες φορές φέρνουν την ξυριστική μηχανή στο σχολείο· άλλοτε πάτε όλοι μαζί στον κουρέα. Μετά πάτε μαζί κι αγοράζεις τα ίδια ρούχα. Ακούνε ναζιστικό πανκ και διαβάζουν τα ίδια βιβλία. Κι όταν πια είσαι έτοιμος, θα βγείτε παρέα να χτυπήσετε έναν μετανάστη».

Με ιντερνετικές ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές, με εκδρομές και κάμπινγκ το καλοκαίρι, με δικά τους βιβλιοπωλεία και γυμναστήρια, με τα δικά τους σιντί και τα μπλουζάκια, ο χώρος της Ακροδεξιάς είναι μια πλήρης υποκουλτούρα. Κανένα από τα παιδιά που συμμετέχουν σε τέτοιες οργανώσεις δεν έχει την αίσθηση ότι κάνει κάτι κακό. Όμως όλα ξέρουν πως κάνουν κάτι παράνομο --το οποίο νομιμοποιείται, αφού στην κοσμοαντίληψη που τους περνάνε η πατρίδα τους είναι υπό κατοχή από τους σιωνιστές, οι οποίοι επιδιώκουν να αφανίσουν το έθνος με μίσθαρνα όργανά τους «τους ΣΥΡΙΖΑίους και τους δημοσιογράφους». Όλοι οι πολιτικοί είναι ξεπουλημένοι και εθνοπροδότες, η Δικαιοσύνη έχει αλωθεί• το μόνο που απομένει είναι το αντάρτικο. Στο παράλληλο σύμπαν το οποίο κατασκευάζουν οι καθοδηγητές τους γι' αυτά τα παιδιά, ο ξυλοδαρμός ενός μετανάστη ή ενός αριστερού είναι μια αξιέπαινη πράξη αντίστασης.

Ο Κώστας είναι καθηγητής στο λύκειο των Αμπελοκήπων. Έχει διδάξει πολλούς από τους Αυτόνομους Εθνικιστές. «Είμαι θυμωμένος με τον εαυτό μου, γιατί τους πήρα στην πλάκα. Η γειτονιά μας έχει παράδοση στο φασισμό, αφού πάντα εδώ, στου Γκύζη και στην Κυψέλη υπήρχαν ισχυροί πυρήνες. Οι οργανωμένοι χούλιγκαν του ΠΑΟ και της Εθνικής Ελλάδος ήταν πάντα ένα φυτώριο που εξέθρεφε φασίστες ήδη από την εποχή της ΝΟΠΟ (Ναζιστική Οργάνωση Παναθηναϊκών Οπαδών). Όφειλα να είμαι πιο προσεκτικός, αλλά τους υποτίμησα. Το 16ο είναι ένα καλό σχολείο, με διευθυντές που το φροντίζουν: αλλάξαμε τις τουαλέτες, βάλαμε τριπλά τζάμια για να μην ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος του δρόμου τα παιδιά, έχουμε αθλητικές και πολιτιστικές δραστηριότητες, μέχρι και ομάδα επιχειρηματολογίας φτιάξαμε. Νόμιζα πως όλα αυτά είναι αρκετά για να αποτρέψουν το φαινόμενο. Δεν ήταν».

Γιατί αποφάσισαν με τη νέα χρονιά οι εθνικιστές να κάνουν δυναμικές εμφανίσεις --μία στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο, όπου βίαια διέκοψαν αντιρατσιστική συνάντηση, και την άλλη με τα ρόπαλα στην Πανόρμου; Σαφώς τους ενόχλησε που στη γειτονιά τους οργανώνεται αντιρατσιστικό κίνημα, αυτό όμως που τους έχει εξοργίσει είναι ότι χάνουν τον έλεγχο των σχολείων, στα οποία πλέον βλέπουν τους αλβανικής καταγωγής συμμαθητές τους να κερδίζουν τα πενταμελή και δεκαπενταμελή συμβούλια. Η άνοδος του ΛΑΟΣ στις ευρωεκλογές έδωσε αέρα στα πανιά τους και το επερχόμενο νομοσχέδιο για την ιθαγένεια τους προσέφερε τη «Νέα Μεγάλη Ιδέα» για να συσπειρωθούν.



*«Δεν είναι εύκολο να πιστέψεις ότι έφτασαν σ’ αυτό το σημείο. Ώς τώρα έρχονταν στο σχολείο και κοκορευόντουσαν πως έδειραν έναν Πακιστανό ή έκλεψαν το κινητό από έναν μαύρο. Αλλά στην Πανόρμου χτύπησαν γονείς συμμαθητών τους, γείτονες, ανθρώπους που ήξεραν από παιδιά. Πώς πωρώθηκαν τόσο; Ποιος τους πώρωσε τόσο;»
Ρένα, 16 χρονών, συμμαθήτρια συλληφθέντων​*
Πόσα είναι τα μέλη τους; Σε πόσα σχολεία; Ουδείς μπορεί να υπολογίσει με ασφάλεια· είναι ωστόσο διεσπαρμένοι σε όλη την Αττική και διατηρούν ισχυρούς πυρήνες στην επαρχία, όπως στη Ρόδο και στη Λάρισα. Επικοινωνούν κυρίως μέσω διαδικτύου και είναι τόσο πιτσιρικάδες, που στις σελίδες τους στο Facebook γράφουν πολλές φορές με τα αληθινά ονόματα τους, αναρτούν τις φωτογραφίες τους, δίνουν στοιχεία για την καθημερινότητά τους. Εκτός από τους μαθητές του 16ου: τα στοιχεία της δικής τους σελίδας ήταν κλειδωμένα για όποιον δεν είναι φίλος τους. Το μόνο που μπορούσες να δεις ήταν μια αφίσα που προειδοποιούσε δημοσιογράφους, ΣΥΡΙΖΑίους, μετανάστες «κάτω τα ξερά σας από τα σχολεία μας». Μέχρι που, μυστηριωδώς, η σελίδα του 16ου κατέβηκε εντελώς από το διαδίκτυο μια μέρα πριν από το... Μεγάλο Σάββατο. Την 1η Φεβρουαρίου είχε εξαφανιστεί και η σελίδα του Λυκείου Λυκόβρυσης.

«Μεγάλο Σάββατο» ήταν για τους εθνικιστές η 30ή του Γενάρη. Κάθε χρόνο διοργανώνουν μια εκδήλωση «μνήμης και τιμής για τους πεσόντες των Ιμίων». Φέτος, όμως, η εκδήλωση είχε μια στόχευση παραπάνω: να πιέσουν την πολιτική ηγεσία να προβεί σε δημοψήφισμα για το νομοσχέδιο για την ιθαγένεια. Από τις 6 το απόγευμα άρχισαν να μαζεύονται στη μικρή πλατεία Ιμίων, στην οδό Ρηγίλλης. Κοντοκουρεμένοι, μαυροντυμένοι, αγριεμένοι, στήθηκαν στρατιωτικά στην άκρη του δρόμου, ανεμίζοντας ελληνικές και ναζιστικές σημαίες, τραγουδώντας εμβατήρια και ουρλιάζοντας «έξω οι ξένοι από την Ελλάδα». Τρεις ώρες αργότερα πορεύτηκαν προς τη Βουλή. Με τύμπανα, αναμμένους πυρσούς και στρατιωτικό βήμα έφτασαν έξω από το Κοινοβούλιο, βρίζοντας τους πουλημένους πολιτικούς και κραδαίνοντας πανό που ζητούσαν «τσεκούρι και φωτιά» για το νομοσχέδιο. Η πορεία τους κατέληξε στην Ομόνοια, όπου έδειραν όποιον ατυχή μετανάστη περνούσε από εκεί, ενώ τα ΜΑΤ φρουρούσαν τα γραφεία της Χρυσής Αυγής στην οδό Σωκράτους. Στη συγκέντρωση, φυσικά, ήταν και οι καθοδηγητές των Αυτόνομων Εθνικιστών, παρόλο που πολλοί «συναγωνιστές» τους τους απειλούσαν νωρίτερα ότι θα τους δείρουν, διότι δεν τους θεωρούν αρκετά σκληρούς.

«Πρόκειται κυρίως για παλιούς συμμαθητές, οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους προέρχονται από ακροδεξιές οικογένειες. Οι πατεράδες τους ήταν μέλη κάποιας γκρούπας και ακολούθησαν τα παιδιά. Είναι δυστύχημα ότι τους γνωρίζουμε από χρόνια. Αυτό μας έκανε πιο συναισθηματικούς και ανεκτικούς απέναντι τους». Η κυρία Παναγιώτα είναι γέννημα θρέμμα των Αμπελοκήπων, μητέρα μαθητών του 16ου. «Όταν ξέρεις ένα παιδάκι από μικρό, δυσκολεύεσαι να αποδεχτείς πως έχει γίνει φασίστας. Γνωρίζω τις μητέρες των κατηγορουμένων: είναι σοκαρισμένες. Όμως, εκτός από την εποχή που προκαλεί φασιστικά φαινόμενα, πρέπει να κοιτάξει κανείς με μεγάλη προσοχή και τις ίδιες τις οικογένειες --που, ενδεχομένως, να δυσλειτουργούν».

Αυτές τις μέρες οι Αυτόνομοι Εθνικιστές έχουν εξαφανιστεί από τους δρόμους των Αμπελοκήπων. Δεν συζητούν, δεν προκαλούν, δεν κοκορεύονται --δεδομένου ότι τα μέλη τους αντιμετωπίζουν βαρύτατες κατηγορίες. Στο διαδίκτυο όμως ξεσαλώνουν, αφού το κίνημά τους απέκτησε τον δικό του ήρωα, τον προφυλακισμένο δημοσιογράφο της «Ελεύθερης Ώρας» Δημήτρη Παπαγεωργίου. «Οι ιδέες δεν φυλακίζονται» ρίχνουν τη γραμμή οι καθοδηγητές τους -- και οι πιτσιρικάδες το επαναλαμβάνουν σε αμέτρητα ποσταρίσματα.

Όλοι οι κατηγορούμενοι της 23ης του Γενάρη δηλώνουν αθώοι και, φυσικά, όλοι οι ανήλικοι ισχυρίζονται πως τυχαία πέρασαν από την Πανόρμου.

​


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

Έστω (όπερ και πιθανότερο) ότι δεν βλέπουμε σύντομα μια ικανοποιητική λύση στο πρόβλημα με τους μετανάστες (και με το «σύντομα» εννοώ «μέσα στο χρόνο», γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για δηλητηρίαση ψυχών), έχετε διαβάσει προτάσεις για το τι μπορεί να κάνει η παιδεία για αυτό το θέμα (μήπως τους ηρωοποιήσει και περισσότερο αν αναμιχθεί με λάθος τρόπο) αφού η οικογένεια μπορεί να κάνει και χειρότερη ζημιά (εκεί που οι ίδιοι οι γονείς είναι ρατσιστές);


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

Πριν λίγο έπεσα πάνω σε μια σχετική δήλωση του Τασόπουλου:

*Χρυσή Αυγή στη Βουλή: ανησυχία, φόβος - ποιο είναι το συναίσθημα που σας προκαλεί και ποια η πολιτική ερμηνεία αυτής της πολιτικής τάσης;*

_Η Χρυσή Αυγή όχι μόνο δεν θα πρέπει να βρεθεί εντός Βουλής, αλλά θα έπρεπε και -δεκαετίες τώρα- να βρίσκεται εκτός νόμου, δεδομένου ότι έχει ένα ποινικό μητρώο ως το ταβάνι. Η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι μια συμμορία, μια παραστρατιωτική οργάνωση, όπως τα Τάγματα Εφόδου του Ρεμ, την εγκληματική δράση των οποίων δεν έκρινε εν τέλει ανεκτή ούτε ο ίδιος ο Χίτλερ και «αποκεφάλισε» την ηγεσία τους το καλοκαίρι του 1934, κατά τη «Νύχτα των Μεγάλων Μαχαιριών».

Σήμερα πληρώνουμε ήδη ακριβά -και αύριο ίσως πανάκριβα- τη μυωπική στάση τόσο της Νέας Δημοκρατίας όσο και του ΠΑΣΟΚ απέναντι στη Χρυσή Αυγή, την πολιτική επιλογή να την χρησιμοποιούν κατά καιρούς ως αποπροσανατολιστικό αντιπερισπασμό ή ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής της Αστυνομίας. Σήμερα τα τσακάλια παριστάνουν τους προσκόπους, που βοηθάνε τις γριούλες να πάρουν τη σύνταξή τους από τις τράπεζες και περιμένουν την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να ξαναδείξουν το πραγματικό τους πρόσωπο. Δεν πρέπει να τους δώσουμε την ευκαιρία -όχι αποκλείοντάς τους από τα ΜΜΕ κατά την προεκλογική περίοδο, μα απεναντίας, δίνοντάς τους δημόσιο βήμα, να τους... δούμε, να τους... ακούσουμε και, κυρίως, να τους φέρουμε αντιμέτωπους με τα ίδια τους τα επιχειρήματα και τα ίδια τους τα εγκλήματα. Όσο τους κρατάμε στο σκοτάδι, να καλλιεργούν ανεμπόδιστοι το θρύλο κάποιων Ρομπέν των Δασών κουρεμένων γουλί, παίζουμε το παιχνίδι τους._


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το επιχείρημα του Τατσόπουλου είναι αφελές. Δεν νομίζω ότι η δημόσια προβολή της ΧΑ έχει να της αφαιρέσει κάτι από το λούστρο της. Απλώς θα αντιτίθενται σε όλα τα «σκληρά και αντιλαϊκά μέτρα», θα το παίζουν υπερασπιστές του λαού, θα φωνάζουν πιο δυνατά απ' όλους, και θα λένε ότι τους μάχονται επειδή λένε την αλήθεια. Το ότι θα λένε «έξω οι ξένοι» θα είναι μάλιστα και πολύ καλό για τους ψηφοφόρους τους. Και τι θα γίνει που θα χαιρετούν ναζιστικά, δηλαδή; 

Ό,τι κάνει κι ο Καρατζαφέρης, για παράδειγμα. Έχασε ψηφοφόρους; Όχι. Αυτούς που έχασε τους έχασε επειδή τόλμησε να συνεργαστεί με την τωρινή κυβέρνηση, και μετά άλλαξε ρότα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε μάλιστα ότι η έντονη προβολή του Καρατζαφέρη, του Άδωνη και του τσεκουροφόρου Βορίδη τους απενοχοποίησε, τους έβαλε στα σπίτια των ανθρώπων, τους έκανε να μοιάζουν λογικοί, δικά μας παιδιά, άνθρωποι της διπλανής πόρτας.

Ξεχώρισα το παρακάτω απόσπασμα, από το άρθρο Παιδιά, σηκωθείτε, του Νίκου Μπίστη, από το protagon.gr.

Το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνουν είναι να μην επιτρέψουν να αποενοχοποιηθεί η ψήφος στους νεοναζί. Καμία ρωγμή, καμιά «κατανόηση» επειδή τάχα υπάρχουν λόγοι για την ένοχη αυτή ψήφο. Πάντα και παντού μπορούμε να βρούμε λόγους. *Κάποιους λόγους είχαν και οι Γερμανοί όταν ψήφισαν τους ναζί αλλά η Ιστορία ούτε τους δικαιολόγησε ούτε τους αναγνώρισε το ελαφρυντικό της άγνοιας.* Μπορεί να μην είχαν διαβάσει όλοι το « Ο αγών μου» έπρεπε όμως να γνωρίζουν. Για μείζονες λόγους τέτοιο ελαφρυντικό δεν θα αναγνωριστεί στους ψηφοφόρους της Χρυσής Αυγής. Κάτι θα άκουσαν για τα πεπραγμένα των οπαδών της σβάστικας, για τα κρεματόρια, για τον πόνο που προξένησαν. Παρ’ όλα αυτά την επιλέγουν.​


----------



## rogne (Apr 26, 2012)

Τατσόπουλος said:


> _...Η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι μια συμμορία, μια παραστρατιωτική οργάνωση, όπως τα Τάγματα Εφόδου του Ρεμ, την εγκληματική δράση των οποίων δεν έκρινε εν τέλει ανεκτή ούτε ο ίδιος ο Χίτλερ και «αποκεφάλισε» την ηγεσία τους το καλοκαίρι του 1934, κατά τη «Νύχτα των Μεγάλων Μαχαιριών»._



Το αν είναι καλή ή κακή η δημοσιοποίηση του χαρακτήρα και της δράσης της Χρυσής Αυγής εξαρτάται σε καθοριστικό βαθμό από το τι ακριβώς δημοσιοποιείται. Αν ο Τατσόπουλος έχει κατά νου να δημοσιοποιεί μπαρούφες σαν την παραπάνω, να μας λείπουν καλύτερα τα φώτα του: ακόμα και η Wikipedia ξέρει ότι η (αναμφισβήτητη) εγκληματική δράση των SA ήταν απλώς η πρόφαση που επικαλέστηκε ο Χίτλερ για να δικαιολογήσει την εκκαθάριση των εσωτερικών του αντιπάλων. Σιγά μην τον πείραζε τον "μετριοπαθή" Χίτλερ αν τα SA ήταν πολύ ή λίγο βίαια: όταν του έκαναν τη δουλειά, τα ξεφορτώθηκε.

Γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου αδιάφορο ότι στα SA οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό η τεράστια δημοφιλία που απέκτησε το ναζιστικό κόμμα μέχρι να καταλάβει τελικά την εξουσία: οι βιαιότητες στον δρόμο, σε συνδυασμό με την εθνολαϊκιστική, ρατσιστική, αντισημιτική και συχνά-πυκνά αντικαπιταλιστική παρλάτα, κυριολεκτικά έστρωσαν τον δρόμο στον Χίτλερ για να πετύχει ό,τι πέτυχε (και για να διαλύσει στην πορεία και τα ίδια τα SA). Σε αντίθεση με τον Τατσόπουλο, εδώ μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει πραγματικά ο Ντανιέλ Γκερέν.


ΥΓ. Συγγνώμη αν φαίνεται ότι παραθέτω στην αρχή την Έλσα, ενώ προφανώς παραθέτω τον Τατσόπουλο...
Mod: Διορθώθηκε.


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2012)

Πόσο εθελοτυφλούν όσοι βαυκαλίζονται ότι βγαίνοντας στο προσκήνιο η Χρυσή Αυγή θα εκτεθεί και ο κόσμος θα δει το αληθινό της πρόσωπο και θα καταλάβει... Δείτε τα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης πώς άρπαξαν την ευκαιρία, σαν τα σαρκοβόρα μπροστά στο ζεστό κρέας. Η λαϊφσταιλίστικη μικρόνοια στην πρωτοπορία της επιχείρησης "Εξανθρώπιση του Φασισμού". Τι είναι τα τάγματα εφόδου; Καλέ μην ταράζεστε, τα παιδιά της διπλανής πόρτα είναι! Νά που τους παίρνουμε και συνέντευξη όπως ακριβώς παίρνουμε από την τελευταία άφωνη τραγουδίστρια:






Όπου να 'ναι περιμένω τις επόμενες καμπάνιες: τα τάγματα εφόδου σε ημίγυμνη φωτογράφηση, πώς διασκέδασε ο Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης στο τάδε μπουζουκομάγαζο, πώς άναψε κεράκι ο Εγέρθητος στο τάδε μοναστήρι για να πάρει την ευλογία της Παναγίας (ωχ, τους δίνω και ιδέες...)


----------



## pidyo (Sep 9, 2012)

Earion said:


> Όπου να 'ναι περιμένω τις επόμενες καμπάνιες: τα τάγματα εφόδου σε ημίγυμνη φωτογράφηση, πώς διασκέδασε ο Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης στο τάδε μπουζουκομάγαζο, πώς άναψε κεράκι ο Εγέρθητος στο τάδε μοναστήρι για να πάρει την ευλογία της Παναγίας (ωχ, τους δίνω και ιδέες...)



Πάνος Θεοδωρίδης:


> Θυμίζω ότι πρίν πεντε χρόνια,ο Αδωνις Γεωργιάδης ήταν ένας τσιριχτός βιβλιοπώλης που κάθε τόσο έριχνε ελληνικουρες και του καίγανε το μαγαζί.Η ζωή του με μιά διευθύντρια ορχήστρας και αργότερα τηλεπερσόνα, που γοήτευε ως χαρίεσσα Ελληνίς πολλούς στις αντροπαρέες (θυμίζω την γραμμή που ξεκίνησε απο την Σμαρουλα Γιούλη και την Μίρκα Καλατζοπούλου αλλα με περισσότερα υπονοούμενα αθωότητας) ήταν αρκετή γιά να γίνει μέλος της καθόδου των Ηρακλειδών προς τη Νέα Δημοκρατία. Οπως και ένας πανθομολογουμένως ευφυής δικηγόρος του οποίου κυκλοφορουσε μιά νεανική φωτογραφία με ένα παλούκι,εννοώ τον Βορίδη, που απο τα βαθειά νερά της Νέας Δημοκρατίας εκφράζεται ως ένα κατεστημένο φέουδο με κεντρώες ανταύγειες και σίγουρα εκατό φορές πιό σοβαρό άτομο απο πολλούς επαγγελματίες της γαλαζιας γενιάς. Ο έρως (ακόμη και φανταστικός, μη αληθής) του κυρίου Κασιδιάρη με μια αθλήτρια που αποκλείστηκε επειδή κάποιος νόμισε πως οι αθλητές είναι αντιρατσιστές και αρχειομαρξιστές υποχρεωτικά, οδηγεί σε άλλους, λαμπρούς δρόμους. Είναι το παληκάρι που περνάει των παθών του τον τάραχο στους πέντε δρόμους και μπορεί ωστόσο να εκτιμήσει ένα ξωκκλησι ή να συζητήσει σε ένα καφενείο γιά απλα ζητήματα.



Ευδιάκριτα μοτίβα της πολιτικής των ΜΜΕ (που ενίοτε σημαίνει και «πολιτικής διά των ΜΜΕ»).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

E.Σ.Σ.Υ.Π.Ε.
(ΕΝΙΑΙΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΤΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΩΝ ΥΠΑΙΘΡΙΩΝ ΠΩΛΗΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ)
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΟ

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

Η ανάλγητη συγκυβέρνηση και το Κράτος της ατιμωρησίας, ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ για όλους εμάς τους _*υγιώς σκεπτόμενους μικροεμποράκους, *_βρίσκει ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ!!!
Παρά τις συνεχείς(επί σειρά ετών) εκκλήσεις μας για πάταξη του παρεμπορίου, οι εγκάθετοι* καρεκλοκέντητοι*, σιωπούσαν ΩΘΩΝΤΑΣ στο θάνατο τους έλληνες βιοπαλαιστές μικροπωλητές δείχνοντας _*ΑΝΕΧΕΙΑ*_ σε όλους αυτούς που με ένα σεντόνι καταπατούσαν όλους τους δρόμους της χώρας, ασκώντας παρεμπόριο με οφέλη δεκάδων δις ευρώ ετησίως.
_*Οι αυθόρμητες << κινήσεις ΜΑΤ>> *_μελών της Χρυσής Αυγής σε διάφορες Εμποροπανηγύρεις ανά την Επικράτεια μας βρίσκουν απολύτως σύμφωνους με την παρότρυνση !!! αυτή η δράση τους να επεκταθεί σε όλους τους υπαίθριους χώρους της χώρας(σχετικό έγγραφο θα σταλεί από το Φορέα μας προς τη Γραμματεία της Χρυσής Αυγής) Ποινικής Δικονομίας περί του νομίμου δικαιώματος του πολίτη ακόμα και να προβεί σε σύλληψη δράστη για αυτόφωρο πλημμέλημα, καθώς και τον συνδυασμό των άρθρων 259 και 15 του Ποινικού Κώδικα για τις ποινικές ευθύνες των οργάνων τους στα εγκλήματα της λαθρεμπορίας και της αποδοχής και διάθεσης προϊόντων εγκλήματος

ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑΣ ΣΥΝΔΙΚΑΤΟΥ ΥΠΑΙΘΡΙΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ

(τα τονισμένα πλάγια δικά μου)

http://www.sindikatomikropoliton.com/2012/09/blog-post_2561.html



Εντάξει;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

*Οι αλλοδαποί μικροπωλητές στο πανηγύρι είχαν άδεια, σύμφωνα με τον δήμαρχο Ραφήνας*.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231212373


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2012)

Ο θάνατος του εμποράκου. Όχι ο οικονομικός· ο της ψυχής.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Πόσα από τα μέλη του σωματείου μικροπωλητών είναι εντάξει στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις τους προς το κράτος;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πόσα από τα μέλη του σωματείου μικροπωλητών είναι εντάξει στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις τους προς το κράτος;


Ναι, αυτό είναι το άλλο ανέκδοτο: "Διώξτε τους παράνομους, εμείς είμαστε οι νόμιμοι, και οι μόνοι που δικαιούμαστε να φοροδιαφεύγουμε".


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Και το άλλο ανέκδοτο είναι φυσικά ότι οι Έλληνες έχουν όλοι άδειες.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Ναι, βρε κορίτσια, αλλά ξεχνάτε ότι αυτοί είναι Έλληνες με Ε κεφαλαίο, απόγονοι του μεγαλέξαντρου, που κλέβουν το κράτος για να ζήσουν (σε αντίθεση με τους ξένους μικροπωλητές που κλέβουν το κράτος για να ζήσουν) και στο κάτω κάτω, οι πολιτικοί που κλέβουν τόσα χρόνια τιμωρήθηκαν; Ε; Ε; 

Να σημειώσω και ότι προφανώς ειρωνεύομαι, καθώς επίσης ότι σκέφτομαι πόσα πλήρωσα φόρο φέτος και μου 'ρχεται να πιάσω τους «υγιώς σκεπτόμενους μικροεμποράκους» και να τους κοπανάω την πραμάτεια τους στο κεφάλι. Άι σιχτίρ πια, με τον κάθε κλέφτη, που τον πειράζει μόνο μην κλέβει ο διπλανός του.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...που τον πειράζει μόνο μην κλέβει ο διπλανός του.


Όχι ο διπλανός του, ο αλλοδαπός διπλανός του. Απόλυτη και τεράστια ανοχή στον συμπατριώτη του.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 10, 2012)

http://redkangaroo.wordpress.com/2012/09/09/ο-τρύγος-το-πανηγύρι-κι-οι-ναζί/


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Το φοβερό είναι που συζητούσα για την περίπτωση της Ύδρας με μια φίλη, και μου λέει το θεϊκό: _ε, κι αυτοί περιμένουν το καλοκαίρι να δουλέψουν_. Η οποία φίλη είναι μισθωτή, και έχει υποστεί τις αντίστοιχες περικοπές κλπ, δουλεύει υπερωρίες χωρίς να πληρώνεται και ούτω καθεξής. Δηλαδή, κάποιος κλέβει από το κράτος περίπου το 50% των εσόδων του, και ο άλλος που πληρώνει έξτρα για να αναπληρώσει αυτήν ακριβώς τη φοροδιαφυγή, δικαιολογεί τον πρώτο. Το άκρον άωτον του παραλογισμού.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Σε παρακαλώ, χρυσή μου! Οι Έλληνες-με-Ε-κεφαλαίο-Εμποράκοι --ρε για δες μια σύμπτωση!-- κλέβουν το κράτος (δηλαδή μεταξύ άλλων εσένα κι εμένα) για να _ζήσουν_, αλλά τα λεφτά τους κινούν το Εμπόριο με Ε κεφαλαίο της Ελλάδας με Ε κεφαλαίο.
Ενώ ο Μπαγκλαντεσιανο/πακιστανο/νιγηριανο/σουδανο/αιγυπτιοκουλουποτέτοιος στέλνει τα αμύθητα κέρδη του στη δική του χώρα για να ζήσει μισό χωριό. Αρχίζει όμως καμιά απ' αυτές τις βρομοχώρες από Ε κεφαλαίο όπως η Ελλάδα και οι Εμποράκοι της; Αμ πως!

Τώρα, πέρα από την πλάκα. Κανέναν τελωνειακό απ' αυτούς που καταπίνουν το λάδι με τα βαρέλια για να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια και να περάσουν στη ζούλα αλλά με τη βούλα όοοολα αυτά τα εμπορεύματα που μετά θα τα πάρει ο Τίμιος Έλληνας χοντρΈμπορας και θα τα μοιράσει στους Μπαγκλαντεσιανο/πακιστανο/νιγηριανο/σουδανο/αιγυπτιοκουλουποτέτοιους για να πάνε να τα πουλήσουν στας ΖωοΕμποροπανηγύρεις-με-Μεγάλη-Συναυλία-Έφης-(να κι άλλο Ε)- Θώδης, θα δούμε να πιάνεται; Ή μόνο τους φτωχοδιάβολους θα κυνηγάμε, δηλαδή την τελευταία τρύπα της φλοέρας;


Άκου να δεις, και είπα πέρα από την πλάκα. Μπα σε καλό μου! :lol::lol:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Και το ακόμα πιο θεϊκό: όλοι όσοι διαμαρτύρονται για τους ξένους που μας κλέβουν τις δουλειές, και φράουλα Μανωλάδας έχουν φάει, και μπλουζάκι Ινδονησίας έχουν φορέσει (ήθελα να 'ξερα τα μπλουζάκια που φορούν τα παλικάρια της φακής στη φωτογραφία είναι ελληνικής παραγωγής, από ελληνικό βαμβάκι, τα έχουν ράψει Έλληνες ράφτες, ε; Τα τζινάκια σας, παιδιά; Τα παπουτσάκια σας; Ου να μου χαθείτε, ξενομανείς!), και λουιβιτόν μαϊμού έχουν κρατήσει, και σε πληκτρολόγιο Made in Taiwan γράφουν, και, και, και. 

Θα έλεγα ότι η βλακεία πάει σύννεφο, αλλά μπα. Αχρησιμοποίητοι εγκέφαλοι, του κουτιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι η βλακεία πάει σύννεφο, αλλά μπα. Αχρησιμοποίητοι εγκέφαλοι, του κουτιού.





Κλαούζεβιτς said:


> Καθώς η χρήση φυσικής βίας στην πλήρη έκτασή της κατά κανέναν τρόπο δεν αποκλείει τη σύμπραξη της ευφυΐας, είναι αναπόφευκτο εκείνος που χρησιμοποιεί τη βία ανεπιφύλακτα, χωρίς να φοβάται να χύσει αίμα, να αποκτήσει υπεροχή απέναντι σε έναν εχθρό που δεν κάνει τα ίδια. Έτσι επιβάλλει τον δικό του νόμο και στον άλλο κι έτσι κλιμακώνουν και οι δύο ως τον έσχατο βαθμό, χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας άλλος φραγμός [...]



Μην υποτιμάτε ποτέ, κανέναν.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Δεν εννοώ ότι δεν υπάρχει ευφυΐα, ωστόσο. Εννοώ ότι ο άνθρωπος που προβαίνει σε επιθέσεις τέτοιου είδους κατά των ξένων, δεν έχει καθίσει ποτέ του να σκεφτεί ότι στο σημείο αλληλεξάρτησης που βρίσκονται σήμερα τα κράτη, είναι αδύνατον να απομονωθείς εθνικά, όπως θέλουν οι χρυσαυγίτες (μεταξύ άλλων) - εκτός κι αν είσαι διατεθειμένος να ζήσεις χωρίς βασικά αγαθά, όπως το πετρέλαιο, για παράδειγμα. Είναι αλήθεια ότι σε μια σύγκρουση θα κερδίσει αυτός που θέλει στ' αλήθεια να κάνει ζημιά στον άλλον: αν κάποιος μου επιτεθεί για να με ακινητοποιήσει αλλά εγώ θέλω να τον σκοτώσω, θα κερδίσω εγώ, γιατί δεν θα σέβομαι κανέναν κανόνα. Όμως, αν έχεις και λίγο νιονιό, πρέπει να σκεφτείς: άντε και τους έδιωξα τους μικροπωλητές. Και;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αποκαλυπτικός ο πίνακας μέσου δηλωθέντος εισοδήματος (προς το τέλος του άρθρου).


Κάντε και μια αναφορά /περίληψη / σχόλιο στο κείμενό σας, για τους τεμπέληδες που δεν θέλουν να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν στήλες πινάκων...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Όλα αυτά είναι προφανή, λογικά, και δεν έχουν καμία σημασία. Σημασία έχει ότι σήμερα βγαίνουν στα ραδιόφωνα και στα κανάλια και δηλώνουν ότι θα βρίσκονται παντού για να προστατέψουν τους Έλληνες που δεν τους προστατεύει το κράτος. Έτσι γράφουν πόντους που θα μετατρέψουν σε βουλευτικές έδρες.

Δεν χρειάζεται να αναρωτιόμαστε πώς και γιατί. Όλα έχουν ξαναγίνει, σε περιβάλλοντα πιο ανθεκτικά και πιο μορφωμένα και πιο κοινωνικοποιημένα από τη σημερινή Ελλάδα. Διαλύσαμε την κοινωνία και το κράτος μας (και τα δύο με την αρχαία έννοια). Χάσαμε τη δυνατότητα συνεννόησης και επικοινωνίας. Αυτά είναι τα απόνερα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 10, 2012)

Η Χρυσή Αυγή θέλει να καθαρίσει την Ελλάδα από τη βρομιά, γι' αυτό κυνηγάει τους λάθρο; :huh:
Ααα ... Γιατί εγώ, έτσι όπως τους είδα, με τα φουσκωμένα μπράτσα, παρεξήγησα και νόμισα πως θέλει να πουλήσει προστασία και στους μικρεμπόρους. Συγγνώμη, κολάστηκα


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2012)

Να επισημάνω ότι κατά μια διαδεδομένη άποψη η μάχη του Μαραθώνα συνέβη την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου (του 490 π.Χ.).


----------



## Earion (Sep 13, 2012)

Υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα στη Ραφήνα και στο Μεσολόγγι απ' όσα μπορεί να ονειρευτεί η φιλοσοφία μας...

Πρβλ.


Earion said:


> Η Χρυσή Αυγή θέλει να καθαρίσει την Ελλάδα από τη βρομιά, γι' αυτό κυνηγάει τους λάθρο; Ααα ... Γιατί εγώ, έτσι όπως τους είδα, με τα φουσκωμένα μπράτσα, παρεξήγησα και νόμισα πως θέλει να πουλήσει προστασία και στους μικρεμπόρους



με:

● Λοιπόν, σύμφωνα με το νοητικό θαύμα που ονομάζεται «Χρυσαυγίτικη ευφυΐα», ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος να πατάξεις την εγκληματικότητα των αλλοδαπών είναι να αποθαρρύνεις αυτούς που κάνουν κανονικές, ακίνδυνες δουλειές, σπάζοντας τους πάγκους τους και καίγοντας τα μαγαζιά τους!

● Διότι, με τον τρόπο αυτό, τους οδηγείς με βεβαιότητα σε κάποια παράνομη δραστηριότητα *μέσα στην ασφάλεια μιας συμμορίας*…

●…πράγμα που αποδεικνύει πόσο μπροστά ήσουν όταν τους χτυπούσες, ενώ ήταν ακόμα τίμιοι. Και, κυρίως, ανυπεράσπιστοι.

Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης, Athens Voice 404 (12/09/2012)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και το ακόμα πιο θεϊκό: όλοι όσοι διαμαρτύρονται για τους ξένους που μας κλέβουν τις δουλειές, και φράουλα Μανωλάδας έχουν φάει, και μπλουζάκι Ινδονησίας έχουν φορέσει (ήθελα να 'ξερα τα μπλουζάκια που φορούν τα παλικάρια της φακής στη φωτογραφία είναι ελληνικής παραγωγής, από ελληνικό βαμβάκι, τα έχουν ράψει Έλληνες ράφτες, ε;



Ιδού:


:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2012)

Elsa said:


> View attachment 3049


...με αφορμή το οποίο έμαθα ότι Yunus είναι ο Ιωνάς και το δελφίνι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2013)

* Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς: H παγανιστική ιδεοληψία της Χρυσής Αυγής ευθύνεται για τη δολοφονία*

(ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013)

Η πρόσφατη τραγική δολοφονία του νεαρού στο Κερατσίνι αποτελεί απότοκο της «φρικώδους παγανιστικής ιδεοληψίας» της Χρυσής Αυγής, τονίζει σε ανακοίνωσή του μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ. 

Ο κ. Σεραφείμ, με αφορμή τη δολοφονία του 34χρονου Παύλου Φύσσα, επαναλαμβάνει τις απόψεις που είχε διατυπώσει και προ μηνών κατά της Χρυσής Αυγής. Ότι δηλαδή το κόμμα του Ν. Μιχαλολιάκου έχει παγανιστικές ιδέες. Στην ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε χθες ο μητροπολίτης αναφέρει πως ο «παγανισμός στηρίζει και "εξαγιάζει" τη βία, την απόλυτη πειθαρχία και ανελευθερία και τροφοδοτείται με την ιδεοληψία της επιβολής». Συνεπώς, συνεχίζει, «όλο το ιδεολόγημα του κομματικού σχηματισμού Λαϊκός Σύνδεσμος Χρυσή Αυγή αντιστρατεύεται urbi et orbi το χριστιανικό Ευαγγελικό μήνυμα της αποδοχής της ετερότητος, της ελευθερίας του προσώπου, της καταλλαγής και συγχωρητικότητος, της αρνήσεως της βίας και της εξουσίας, της κοινωνίας και αλληλοπεριχωρήσεως των προσώπων». 

Σε άλλο σημείο ο κ. Σεραφείμ αναφέρεται σε χαρακτηριστικά και δράσεις της Χρυσής Αυγής που δείχνουν ότι δεν συμφωνούν με τις αξίες του ελληνοχριστιανικού πολιτισμού. «Η στρατιωτική συγκρότησις του χώρου και η παγανιστική ιδεοληψία, το body building, η θεοποίησις του σώματος κατά το αρχαιοελληνικό πρότυπο και ο νομιμοποιούμενος από την ιδεοληψία «τσαμπουκάς» αποτελούν το εφιαλτικό μείγμα που αποδομεί τις αξίες του Ελληνοχριστανικού πολιτισμού» σημειώνει.


-----------------------
Ε, αυτό πια! Ο κατεξοχήν εκφραστής του χριστιανικού μηνύματος της αποδοχής της ετερότητος (sic!), της ελευθερίας του προσώπου, της καταλλαγής (sic και ξανά sic!) και συγχωρητικότητος (ιδίως αυτό!) εξανίσταται κατά των παγανιστών. Τον λυπάμαι τον σεβασμιότατο. Τους εναγκαλισμούς του με τους παγανιστές εμείς δεν τους ξεχάσαμε ακόμη. Εκείνος μάλλον έχει ξεχάσει την παραβολή των μωρών παρθένων.


----------



## Costas (Sep 21, 2013)

Μνημονιακός καρνάβαλος, αντιμνημονιακός καρνάβαλος, χρυσαυγίτικος καρνάβαλος, αντιχρυσαυγίτικος καρνάβαλος. Θα 'ταν διασκεδαστικό, αν οι σκοτωμένοι ήταν ψεύτικοι...


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2013)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς κανείς δεν επισημαίνει τόσον καιρόν μια *ύπουλη *και *εθνοκτόνο *επιλογή της οργάνωσης των Υπερήφανων Αρίων.
Γιατί έχουν διαλέξει για σύμβολό τους το σύμβολο του νομίσματος του κράτους του Ισραήλ, του *σεκέλ*;






Σύμβολο του σεκέλ. Χρονολογείται από το 1986.

Η οργάνωσή τους στην αρχή είχε έμβλημα το σταυρό της Θούλης (σβάστικα με καμπυλωτές κεραίες, εγγεγραμμένη σε κύκλο) και μετά κατά καιρούς ρουνικά συμπλέγματα και κέλτικους σταυρούς της Ανωτερότητας των Λευκών. Αυτά τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1990. 

Γιατί έπειτα υιοθέτησε ένα σύμβολο του εβραϊκού τραπεζικού κατεστημένου; Μήπως κρύβει πολλά που δεν κάνει να φανερωθούν; Μήπως;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 23, 2013)

Φοβάμαι πως ο Αυστραλός αρθρογράφος ή αγνοεί ή κάνει πως αγνοεί.

Οι ούγκακες δεν διάλεξαν το σύμβολο του σεκέλ. Επειδή εκτός από κότες είναι και θρασύδειλοι, δεν είχαν τα κότσια να βάλουν το πραγματικό σύμβολο που τους εκφράζει, την πολύπαθη και κακοποιημένη σβάστικα (που οι επίσης ούγκακες πρόδρομοι και διδάσκοντές τους γύρισαν ανάποδα, ακυρώνοντας έτσι τον αρχικό συμβολισμό της) αλλά απομόνωσαν ένα τμήμα του μαίανδρου, για να είναι και πιο ελληνοπρεπείς, τρομάρα στα μπατζάκια τους.

Όμως επειδή συχνά πυκνά η Ιστορία έχει βιτριολικό χιούμορ, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τους επισημάνει κανείς αυτό περί σεκέλ για να πάθουν καμιά τριανταριά εγκεφαλικά και οξείες φλύκταινες. :devil:


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2013)

Οι απανταχού λουόμενοι με τα νάματα του αρχαίου λόγου δεν τα χάφτουν αυτά. Τα όσα παραθέτεις είναι οι δήθεν εξηγήσεις που πασάρουν οι θολοκουλτουριάρηδες για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα. Μην ενδίδεις, Μπερναρντίνα! Εδώ έχουμε στοιχεία αδιάσειστα. Δεν περιμέναμε τον εξ Αυστραλίας Εβραίο να μας τα πει.

Ένα ένα θα βγουν τα συγκλονιστικά στοιχεία στο φως. Δείτε πώς εξυφαίνεται η συνωμοσία: Τυχαία η επιλογή ως συμβόλου του εβραϊκού σεκέλ; Τυχαία η επιλογή του αφρικανόμορφου Κασσιδιάρη για πρώτη μούρη στη βιτρίνα της δημοσιότητας; Δεν νομίζω.

Ξυπνήστε επιτέλους! Ξυπνήστε και διαδώστε!


:cheek:​


----------



## bernardina (Sep 23, 2013)

Πες το σωστά: ΔΙΕΔΟΣΤΑΙ!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2013)

Πες το ακόμα πιο σωστά: ΔΙΕΔΟΣΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΗ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΟΥΝ! 

(Το ότι σχεδόν τίποτα που ανεβαίνει στο ίντερνετ δεν ξανακατεβαίνει είναι υπεράνω των δυνατοτήτων μερικών, βέβαια).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 23, 2013)

Εκτός από καντήλια. :curse:


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2013)

*Η τέλεια **(νεο)ναζί νύφη*

Η πρώτη Reichsbräuteschule άνοιξε το 1937 στο νησί Σβάνενβερντερ, στη λίμνη Βάνζεε του Βερολίνου. Η φοίτηση ήταν υποχρεωτική για τις αρραβωνιαστικιές των μελών των SS και επιβεβλημένη για όποια «φυλετικά κατάλληλη» νεαρά σεβόταν τον εαυτό της και τον Φύρερ. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα υπήρχαν πια στο Βερολίνο τουλάχιστον εννέα Reichsbräuteschule και πολλές ακόμα σε άλλες περιοχές της Γερμανίας. Μόλις πρόσφατα ανακαλύφθηκε στα αρχεία της χώρας ένα «βιβλίο κανονισμών» γι’ αυτές τις «Σχολές Νυφών του Ράιχ». Είχαν προηγηθεί βέβαια από το 1934 οι «Εννέα Εντολές για τον Αγώνα των Εργατών» του Χέρμαν Γκέρινγκ: «Πιάσε το τηγάνι, το ξεσκονόπανο και τη σκούπα και παντρέψου έναν άνδρα», ήταν η σαφής του εντολή προς τη γυναίκα. Ο Χίτλερ το είχε πει λίγο πιο διπλωματικά: «Είναι ελάσσων ο κόσμος της γυναίκας. Αλλά τι θα γινόταν ο μείζων κόσμος αν δεν υπήρχε κανείς να φροντίσει και να νοιαστεί τον ελάσσονα;».

Η ναζιστική ιδεολογία ήταν σαφής: ο άνδρας ήταν ον παραγωγικό, η γυναίκα ον αναπαραγωγικό. Δεν μπορούσε να ασκεί το ιατρικό ή το νομικό επάγγελμα. Με μοναδική εξαίρεση τη «Φύρερ των Γυναικών του Ράιχ» Γκέρτρουντ Σολτς-Κλινκ, τα δημόσια αξιώματα της ήταν απαγορευμένα. Η δύναμή της βρισκόταν στη μήτρα της και μόνο.

Η φοίτηση στις «Σχολές Νυφών του Ράιχ» διαρκούσε έξι εβδομάδες, άρχιζε «κατά προτίμηση δύο μήνες πριν από την ημέρα του γάμου, ώστε να αναλάβουν πνευματικά και σωματικά, να ξεχάσουν τις καθημερινές έγνοιες σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα επαγγέλματά τους, να βρουν τον δρόμο και να νιώσουν τη χαρά για τις νέες τους ζωές ως σύζυγοι». Τα μαθήματα κόστιζαν 135 μάρκα και κάλυπταν τα πάντα, από τη μαγειρική, την κηπουρική, τα ψώνια και τη «συζήτηση σε κοκτέιλ πάρτι» μέχρι το καθάρισμα στολών, αρβύλων και στιλέτων. Οι φοιτήτριες αποκτούσαν επίσης «ειδικές γνώσεις περί φυλής και γενετικής» και μάθαιναν πώς να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά τους ώστε να λατρεύουν όχι τον Ιησού, αλλά τον Φύρερ. Μόνο ένα μετάλλιο μπορούσαν να ονειρεύονται, τον Σταυρό Τιμής για τη γερμανίδα μητέρα: από τα οκτώ παιδιά και πάνω γινόταν χρυσός.

Το ομολογώ: βλέποντας την Ουρανία Μιχαλολιάκου να φωνασκεί υπέρ πατρός και κόμματος και τις τρεις γυναίκες μεταξύ των συλληφθέντων να κρύβουν τα πρόσωπα τους, σκεφτόμουν πως δυστυχώς, ακόμα και σήμερα, οι γυναίκες (μπορεί να) είναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός του εαυτού τους.

της Κίττυς Ξενάκη
από τη στήλη _Ιστορίες_

Τα ΝΕΑ, Δευτέρα 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2013)

«Στα είκοσι πρώτα χρόνια της ύπαρξής της, μόνη αυτή από όλα τα συγγενή ριζοσπαστικά κινήματα της Ευρώπης, γαλούχησε, επιμόρφωσε και κατάρτισε 1.000 πιστούς εθνικοσοσιαλιστές. Την τελευταία δεκαετία, ο καθένας από αυτούς με τη σειρά του, γαλούχησε, επιμόρφωσε και κατάρτισε 5 πιστούς εθνικοσοσιαλιστές της επόμενης γενιάς. Σήμερα στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν 5.000 εθνικοσοσιαλιστές, ναζιστές αν επιμένετε, πιστοί, ακλόνητοι κι ατσάλινοι στην πεποίθηση στρατιώτες του Φύρερ. Είναι έτοιμοι […] ‘να επιστρέψουν και η γη να τρέμει’. Δικαστικοί και διπλωμάτες, κρατικοί λειτουργοί και πανεπιστημιακοί, δικηγόροι, ιατροί, μηχανικοί, επώνυμοι κι ανώνυμοι επιστήμονες και τεχνικοί, κοινοί θνητοί, γλιστρούν σιωπηλοί και αθόρυβοι μεταξύ σας και περιμένουν την Ωρα» (σ. 281).

Ο στενός συνεργάτης του Μιχαλολιάκου καταλήγει με την πρότασή του: «Αν η κόλαση είναι ο ναζισμός, άνοιξε με τόλμη την πύλη της κόλασης. Ζήσε τον μύθο του αιώνιου Αίματος. Αντίκρυσε τον χρυσό ήλιο κατάματα και χαιρέτισέ τον περήφανα με υψωμένο χέρι τη στιγμή που ανατέλλει, δηλαδή τη στιγμή της χρυσής αυγής. Η σβάστικα απαντά σε όλα. Ο ναζισμός είναι κοσμικό πεπρωμένο, όπως η άνοιξη και ο σεισμός» (σ. 185-6).

Και όλα αυτά γράφονται το 2013 και όχι το 1980, για το οποίο επικαλούνται το ελαφρυντικό της «νεότητάς» τους ο Μιχαλολιάκος, ο Παππάς και οι λοιποί προφυλακισμένοι ναζιστές.

Ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του Δ. Ψαρρά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> *Η τέλεια **(νεο)ναζί νύφη*
> 
> Ο Χίτλερ το είχε πει λίγο πιο διπλωματικά: «Είναι ελάσσων ο κόσμος της γυναίκας. Αλλά τι θα γινόταν ο μείζων κόσμος αν δεν υπήρχε κανείς να φροντίσει και να νοιαστεί τον ελάσσονα;»




Η φράση μέσα στα εισαγωγικά δεν στέκει λογικά. Έτσι δεν είναι; Θα περίμενα "....αν δεν υπήρχε ένας ελάσσων να τον φροντίσει;"


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2013)

*Σβάστικα και παραλλαγή*
Σε «προφητικό» κείμενο του 2006, ελληνικό εθνικοσοσιαλιστικό περιοδικό υποδεικνύει τρόπους δράσης ναζιστών που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με τη Δικαιοσύνη και τις Αρχές.
Οι συμβουλές ξεκάθαρες: Να κρύβεις τα σύμβολα, να κινείσαι ύπουλα. Απόκρυψη, παραλλαγή και πουστιά.
Κείμενο από το περιοδικό _Γαμμάδιον_, της «αριστερής τάσης» των ναζιστών, που οραματίζεται να φτιάξει Werwolf. Το αναδημοσιεύει η ομάδα του Ιού στην _Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών_ (15.12.2013).


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Σήμερα βρήκα ώρα και διάβασα το δημοσίευμα του Γαμμαδίου. Ήταν σαν να διάβαζα οδηγίες του είδους «Πώς να γίνετε καλύτερες κατσαρίδες».


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2014)

*Προσλήψεις και χρήσεις των φυλετικών θεωριών στην Ελλάδα 19ος-20ος αιώνας (Συμπόσιο)*

Συμπόσιο "Προσλήψεις και χρήσεις των φυλετικών θεωριών στην Ελλάδα 19ος-20ος αιώνας"


 Το περιοδικό _Ιστορικά_, με την ευκαιρία της συμπλήρωσης 30 χρόνων κυκλοφορίας, σε συνεργασία με το Τμήμα Ιστορίας και Αρχαιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης και με την υποστήριξη του Μουσείου Μπενάκη και των εκδόσεων «Μέλισσα» συνδιοργανώνουν διήμερο Συμπόσιο με θέμα:_ Προσλήψεις και χρήσεις των φυλετικών θεωριών στην Ελλάδα, 19ος-20ος αιώνας.
_
Στόχος του συμποσίου είναι να διερευνηθούν και να συζητηθούν στην ιστορική τους διάσταση οι τρόποι με τους οποίους προσελήφθησαν οι φυλετικές θεωρίες στην Ελλάδα κατά τον 19ο και τον 20ό αιώνα, οι μορφές που πήραν και οι πολιτικές που παρήγαγαν στα πεδία της πολιτικής, του δικαίου, της θρησκείας, των επιστημών και της τέχνης, αλλά και ευρύτερα στη δημόσια σφαίρα.

Το συμπόσιο φιλοδοξεί να ανοίξει τη συζήτηση για τις διαδρομές που ακολούθησαν, τις αντιστάσεις που συνάντησαν και την απήχηση που είχαν σε διάφορα πεδία του δημόσιου βίου στην Ελλάδα οι ποικίλες θεωρίες, οι οποίες αναπτύχθηκαν στην Ευρώπη κατά τον 19ο και τον 20ό αιώνα και επιχείρησαν να κωδικοποιήσουν τις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες και ομάδες μέσα από τα ιδιώματα της «φύσης», της «βιολογίας» και της «ιεραρχίας».

Δείτε το πρόγραμμα στο συνημμένο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2014)

Σκέψεις από το πρόσφατο βιβλίο του Δημήτρη Ψαρρά, Η μαύρη βίβλος της Χρυσής Αυγής (Εκδόσεις Πόλις, 2013).

Πριν αρχίσουν να φτάνουν στη δικαιοσύνη οι αιματηρές επιθέσεις της οργάνωσης η εφημερίδα _Χρυσή Αυγή _περηφανευόταν ότι όχι μόνο δεν έχει ποτέ καταδικαστεί μέλος της, αλλά δεν έχει καν διεξαχθεί δίκη με κατηγορούμενους Χρυσαυγίτες: «Η αλήθεια: ποτέ δεν έχει καταδικαστεί μέλος μας και ούτε φυσικά έχει γίνει δίκη». Διαπιστώσαμε ότι η καθησυχαστική αυτή δήλωση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Όμως ακόμα και σήμερα επαναλαμβάνεται από τα στελέχη της μονότονα ο ισχυρισμός ότι «η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι νόμιμο πολιτικό κόμμα» και ότι κατά συνέπεια είναι συκοφάντες όσοι την αποκαλούν «εγκληματική συμμορία». Αλλά πώς αλλιώς να ονομάσει κανείς μια οργάνωση της οποίας τα μέλη επιδίδονται σε βίαιες ενέργειες, σύμφωνα με αμετάκλητες δικαστικές αποφάσεις;

Μετά την απαρίθμηση των υποθέσεων αυτών, αναρωτιέται κανείς σε ποιο βαθμό είναι «παραγωγική» για την οργάνωση η διαρκής άρνηση των μεθόδων δράσης που η ίδια έχει επιλέξει. Ο προφανής πρώτος λόγος έχει σχέση με την ενστικτώδη αντίδραση του κάθε κατηγορουμένου να δηλώνει καταρχήν αθώος. Άλλωστε το πολύ μικρό ποσοστό των ναζιστικών επιθέσεων που φτάνουν οτο σημείο της διαλεύκανσης ενθαρρύνει μια τέτοια στάση.
Όμως υπάρχει και ένας βαθύτερος λόγος που έχει να κάνει με την ίδια την ιδεολογική συγκρότηση αυτών των ομάδων. Η άρνηση των δικών τους εγκλημάτων είναι στα μάτια τους ανάλογη με την αμφισβήτηση των εγκλημάτων του μεγάλου τους προτύπου, του γερμανικού εθνικοσοσιαλισμού. Με τον ίδιο μηχανισμό που αρνούνται κάτι τόσο θλιβερά χειροπιαστό όσο το Ολοκαύτωμα είναι έτοιμοι να διαψεύσουν την ύπαρξη κάθε μεταπολεμικού ρατσιστικού εγκλήματος. Η δικαιολογία είναι η ίδια: όπως οι Σύμμαχοι («δημοκράτες και μπολσεβίκοι») ήταν οι πραγματικοί εγκληματίες του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, έτσι και τώρα, θύματα των ρατσιστικών πογκρόμ δεν είναι οι μετανάστες ή οι ακτιβιστές της Αριστεράς, αλλά οι «αγωνιστές της Χρυσής Αυγής που συκοφαντούνται από το σύστημα».

Ο μηχανισμός αυτός χρησιμοποιείται για να αθωώσει εκ προοιμίου κάθε ναζιστική επίθεση. Όταν ολόκληρη η Ευρώπη ανατρίχιαζε με τη δολοφονική πυρπόληση από μια ομάδα νεοναζί σκίνχεντ του σπιτιού Τούρκων μεταναστών στη γερμανική πόλη Ζόλινγκεν, η _Χρυσή Αυγή _έβγαινε με πρωτοσέλιδο που έριχνε το φταίξιμο στους ίδιους τους Τούρκους! Καρικατούρα του ίδιου μηχανισμού ζήσαμε και μετά το επεισόδιο που προκάλεσε ο Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης στο στούντιο του _ΑΝΤ1_. Μετά τη 48ωρη εξαφάνιση του για να αποφύγει το αυτόφωρο, ο βουλευτής της οργάνωσης έσπευσε να καταθέσει μηνύσεις εις βάρος των θυμάτων του, ενώ και η ανακοίνωση της οργάνωσης δικαιολογούσε το στέλεχος της με το επιχείρημα ότι ... αμυνόταν.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2014)

*Ο φασισμός ως πολιτικός μεσσιανισμός*

Θάνος Λίποβατς. «Ο εθνικοσοσιαλισμός ως πολιτικός μεσσιανισμός». Από το: _Η μεσσιανική ιδέα και οι μεταμορφώσεις της, από την Παλαιά Διαθήκη ώς τους πολιτικούς μεσσιανισμούς του 20ού αιώνα_. Επιμέλεια Σταύρος Ζουμπουλάκης. Αθήνα: Άρτος Ζωής, 2011.

Απόπειρα κοινωνιο-ψυχολογικής ερμηνείας της σαγήνης που άσκησε (και ασκεί;) ο εθνικοσοσιαλισμός (με τον αναγνώστη να δοκιμάζει αναπόφευκτα τις συγκρίσεις με το εδώ και τώρα):

...
Αυτό πού χαρακτήριζε αρχικά τη δύναμη του εθνικοσοσιαλισμού ήταν η _γοητεία _της (κυκλοθυμικής, θεατρικής) προσωπικότητας του Χίτλερ (όπως και αυτής του Μουσσολίνι). Ο εθνικοσοσιαλισμός επέβαλε ένα ιδεώδες του «ζειν επικινδύνως» ως ενός έργου τέχνης (ηρωικού και άκαρδου), ως μιας υπέρβασης της αλλοτρίωσης μέσα στη νεωτερική καθημερινότητα, μέσω του εκστατικού συναισθήματος της συμμετοχής σε μια μεγάλη κοινότητα. Αυτό υπήρξε κάτι που ήδη ορισμένες πρωτοπορίες είχαν υιοθετήσει, απορρίπτοντας τον ορθό λόγο και τη δημοκρατία (των μαζών) και κηρύττοντας την υποταγή σε «Οδηγούς» (οι οποίοι _δεν ήταν πλέον _μια πατρική μορφή του φορέα του ηθικού Νόμου). _Ο εθνικοσοσιαλισμός συνεπάγεται την απάρνηση του ηθικού Νόμου, του Συμβολικού, προς όφελος της κυριαρχίας του Φαντασιακού.

_Ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ άσκησε μεγάλη _γοητεία _σε περίοδο γενικής κρίσης όχι μόνο στα μικροαστικά και υπαλληλικά στρώματα, αλλά και στο προλεταριάτο, στη διανόηση, στους καλλιτέχνες, στις γυναίκες και ιδίως στη νεολαία. Τα συναισθήματα που προκαλούσε ήταν ωστόσο αμφίρροπα και ανάμεικτα: θαυμασμός και απέχθεια, σαγήνη και βιαιότητα (Τόμας Μαν, Μπέρτολντ Μπρεχτ).
...

Κι ένα γλωσσικό: _σοσιαλδαρβινισμός _(δύο φορές), αντί _κοινωνιοδαρβινισμός_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2014)

Earion said:


> Κι ένα γλωσσικό: _σοσιαλδαρβινισμός _(δύο φορές), αντί _κοινωνιοδαρβινισμός_.


Εγώ τον ξέρω τον όρο μόνο στο φλύαρό του: _κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός_.

Αλλά για μένα, γλωσσικό είναι και το *_ζειν επικινδύνως_, όπως ξέρεις.


----------



## rogne (Feb 5, 2014)

Επίσης... "Μπέρτολ*ντ*" Μπρεχτ; Βλέπω βέβαια ότι γεννήθηκε _Berthold_, αλλά _Bertolt _τον έλεγαν και Μπέρτολτ τον γράφουμε όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2014)

Και προφανώς μπερδεύεται πολύς κόσμος, έστω κι αν δεν υπάρχουν γνωστοί Μπέρτολντ, μόνο Μπερτόλδοι και... Μπερτόδουλοι. Πάω να το βάλω και στη βάση με τα ονόματα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2014)

*«Οι οπαδοί της Χρυσής Αυγής δεν είναι τα underdogs που νομίζετε»
*Μια συζήτηση με την καθηγήτρια Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Βασιλική Γεωργιάδου

Συνέντευξη στους M. Hulot και Κωστή Πιερίδη, Lifo 17.4.2014

Η Βασιλική Γεωργιάδου, αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια Πολιτικής Επιστήμης στο Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο, έχει μελετήσει όσο λίγοι τα ακροδεξιά κόμματα της Ευρώπης, τον πολιτικό εξτρεμισμό και την ιστορία της ακροδεξιάς στην Ελλάδα που κορυφώνεται με τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Είναι συγγραφέας του βιβλίου _Η άκρα δεξιά και οι συνέπειες της συναίνεσης. Δανία, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ελβετία, Αυστρία, Γερμανία_ (Καστανιώτης, 2008) και μετά από προσωπική έρευνα για περισσότερα από δέκα χρόνια και αμέτρητες συνεντεύξεις μπορεί να μιλάει εμπεριστατωμένα για την άκρα δεξιά και το φαινόμενο «Χρυσή Αυγή».

Η έννοια «άκρα δεξιά» είναι μια ομπρέλα στην οποία υπάρχουν πολλές διαφοροποιήσεις. Μιλάμε για διαφοροποιήσεις που γίνονταν και στο πέρασμα του χρόνου, γιατί η άκρα δεξιά στην ουσία έχει κύματα. Είναι διαφορετική τις δεκαετίες του 1950 και του 1960, που ήταν τα απόνερα του φασισμού, όπου βλέπαμε απροκάλυπτα φασιστικές και ναζιστικές ομάδες οι οποίες προσπαθούσαν να επιβιώσουν. Μετά τις δεκαετίες του 1970 και του 1980 έχουμε μια διαφορετικής εκδοχής ακροδεξιά, που προσπαθεί να ενσωματώσει μια κοινωνικοπολιτική διαμαρτυρία κι εμφανίζεται στην πολιτική σκηνή με ατζέντα νεοφιλελεύθερη σε ό,τι αφορά θέματα οικονομικής πολιτικής. Γίνεται τότε ένας ακραίος υπερασπιστής της ελεύθερης αγοράς. Από το 1990 και πέρα έχουμε μια άλλη φάση, το τρίτο κύμα της ακροδεξιάς. Εκεί έχουμε ένα νεολαϊκίστικο φαινόμενο, κατά το οποίο οι μετανάστες βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο. Αυτό είναι το κυρίαρχο στοιχείο της ατζέντας ... [αργότερα μπαίνουν στο στόχαστρο ειδικά οι μουσουλμάνοι ] ... έτσι εξελίσσει η ακροδεξιά αυτό το διακύβευμά της, μέσα από ένα αφήγημα που παραμένει αντικαθεστωτικό και αντισυστημικό. Είναι κατά του πολιτικού κατεστημένου με στοιχεία διαμαρτυρίας, όπου και αν μπορεί αυτή η διαμαρτυρία κάθε φορά να κατευθυνθεί

*Τι δημιούργησε τη Χρυσή Αυγή; *

Είναι ένα σύνολο παραγόντων. Δεν υπάρχει μια εξήγηση. Αυτό που λένε κάποιοι ότι τη Χρυσή Αυγή τη δημιούργησε η οικονομική κρίση δεν είναι ένα δυνατό επιχείρημα. Καταρχάς, η Χ.Α. υπήρχε και λίγο πριν από την κρίση, δηλαδή εμφανίστηκε με καλά ποσοστά το 2008 και το 2010 στον Δήμο της Αθήνας, στο Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο, όχι για λόγους Μνημονίου. Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη της εμφάνιση σε ένα πιο κεντρικό επίπεδο. Για να απαντήσουμε σε αυτό το ερώτημα, πρέπει να δούμε τι δίνει την πολιτική ευκαιρία σε μια οργάνωση της μισής ποσοστιαίας μονάδας να φτάσει το 5,5% μέσα στον Δήμο της Αθήνας. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, είναι η διείσδυση στις γειτονιές μέσα από την αλλαγή της πληθυσμιακής σύνθεσης του κέντρου της Αθήνας. Το κέντρο άλλαξε δύο φορές. Και τη δεύτερη φορά άλλαξε πιο έντονα απ’ ό,τι την πρώτη. Η πρώτη φάση αφορά όλη τη χώρα, όχι μόνο την Αθήνα. Είναι μετά το 1990, όταν ήρθαν πολλοί μετανάστες. Το πρώτο μεγάλο κύμα απορροφήθηκε σχετικά ομαλά. Το ίδιο και στην Αθήνα. Όμως στο δεύτερο κύμα, το 2008, ο μεταναστευτικός πληθυσμός κατευθύνεται σε ποσοστό 80% και πλέον στην Αθήνα. ... Και όλο αυτό δεν διαχύθηκε σε όλη την Αθήνα, αλλά εγκαταστάθηκε σε δύο διαμερίσματα. Σε μερικές γειτονιές στο 4ο και 6ο εκλογικό διαμέρισμα: Ομόνοια, Κεραμεικός, Μεταξουργείο και Άγιος Παντελεήμονας, Βικτώρια, Αχαρνών. Αυτή ήταν η πολιτική ευκαιρία για τη Χ.Α., η οποία αντιλήφθηκε αυτό που συνέβαινε και ανέπτυξε δράση μέσα στην πόλη. Μετέφερε τα γραφεία της σε πιο κεντρικό σημείο, απέναντι απ’ τον Σταθμό Λαρίσης, για να είναι κοντά και στο 4ο και στο 6ο διαμέρισμα. Οι δικές μας μαρτυρίες μιλάνε για καθημερινή παρουσία χρυσαυγιτών σε αυτές τις περιοχές, με τα ρούχα τους, τα διακριτικά τους. Έχουμε μια παρέμβαση στην πόλη. Και αυτή η πολιτική ευκαιρία κατοχυρώνεται τον Νοέμβριο του 2010, στις δημοτικές και περιφερειακές εκλογές.

*Τελικά, ποιο είναι το προφίλ του μέσου ψηφοφόρου της Χ.Α.;*

Δεν είναι ομογενοποιημένο το εκλογικό της κοινό. Γι’ αυτό και θυμώνω λίγο όταν ακούω ανθρώπους με πολύ καλή διάθεση και δημοκρατικό φρόνημα να λένε «οι ναζιστές που ψήφισαν Χ.Α.». Δεν είναι όλοι ένα πράγμα. Αυτοί που ψήφισαν Χ.Α. είναι τρία πράγματα νομίζω. Ίσως και τα τρία να εκβάλουν σε διαφορετικές κοινωνικές δημογραφίες. Αν το δούμε χωρίς αυτές τις διαφοροποιήσεις, είναι νέοι προς μεσήλικες, άνδρες, εργαζόμενοι, ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ή και άνεργοι, όλοι εκείνοι που είναι σε ευάλωτα και ανασφαλή εργασιακά περιβάλλοντα. Αυτό είναι το προφίλ του ψηφοφόρου σε αδρές γραμμές, με βάση την κοινωνική δημογραφία. Αν όμως το δούμε με βάση τα κίνητρα, αυτά δεν είναι με τίποτα ενιαία. Καταρχάς, υπάρχει το αντιμνημόνιο. Εγώ υποστηρίζω ότι αυτό ήρθε εκ των υστέρων να κουμπώσει ως ψηφίδα στους λόγους που οι ψηφοφόροι αποφάσισαν να ψηφίσουν Χ.Α. Και το λέω αυτό γιατί η Χ.Α., ακόμα και δύο μήνες πριν από τις εκλογές του Μαΐου 2012, οπότε και έβγαλε το εκλογικό της μανιφέστο, δεν ανέφερε τίποτα για το Μνημόνιο. Η ατζέντα ήταν διαφθορά, σύστημα, μετανάστες. Το θέμα «Μνημόνιο» δεν υπάρχει. Όταν εκτυπώνεται αυτό, καταλαβαίνουν ότι υπάρχει ένα θέμα. Και αντιλαμβάνονται ότι υπάρχει ένα αντιμνημονιακό κοινό στο οποίο αναφέρονται. Άρα, το Μνημόνιο δεν παίζει ρόλο σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Φυσικά, εκ των υστέρων η Χ.Α. έγινε φανατικά αντιμνημονιακή. Δεν ήταν αυτός ο αρχικός της λόγος. … Σχεδόν το 80% των ψηφοφόρων της έχουν αντιμνημονιακά συναισθήματα. Αυτό βέβαια είναι γενικό, δεν μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει συμπέρασμα. Πάνω από τους μισούς ψηφοφόρους όλων των κομμάτων δηλώνουν ότι ψήφισαν με γνώμονα το δίπολο μνημόνιο-αντιμνημόνιο.

*Ισχύει αυτό που ακούμε για την Αστυνομία και τους ταξιτζήδες; Μπορούμε να ξέρουμε;*
...

*Οι γεωγραφικές διαφοροποιήσεις; Η Χ.Α. είναι αστικό, ημιαστικό ή αγροτικό φαινόμενο; *

Βασικά αστικό. Είναι θέμα πόλεων. Τα κάστρα της είναι στις πόλεις. Αθήνα, μετά Β’ Πειραιά. Εκεί δεν παίζει το θέμα της μετανάστευσης αλλά της ανεργίας και της αντίθεσης της ακροδεξιάς με την αριστερά. Επιθέσεις εναντίον του ΠΑΜΕ του ΚΚΕ, στο πλαίσιο της ταξικής αντιπαράθεσης. Από κάτω κρύβεται ένας έλεγχος για τις δουλειές, έλεγχος της ζώνης του Περάματος. Τα μεγάλα κάστρα είναι σε πόλεις πάντως.

*Πώς είναι μια συνέντευξη με έναν χρυσαυγίτη; Έχετε φοβηθεί ποτέ;*
...
*
Τι μορφωτικού επιπέδου είναι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι;*

 Ενός μετρίου επιπέδου, δεν είναι τα κλασικά underdogs. Έχουμε κάνει συνεντεύξεις και με ανθρώπους που είναι ανώτερου επιπέδου, απόφοιτοι πανεπιστημίου ή και με μεταπτυχιακά. Πάντως, η εικόνα που μπορεί να έχουμε όλοι μας για ένα χαμηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο και για τους ακτιβιστές αυτού του χώρου και τους ψηφοφόρους είναι λάθος. Και αν το μεταφέρουμε συνολικά στην ευρωπαϊκή ακροδεξιά, ούτε εκεί ισχύει. Μάλιστα, στις λιγότερο ακραίες εκδοχές της έχουμε έναν τυπικό μέσο ψηφοφόρο. Η Χ.Α. παίρνει από παντού. Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε σε καμία περίπτωση ότι είναι πολυσυλλεκτική, ωστόσο δεν είναι τα underdogs, τα χαμηλά και αίολα κοινωνικά στρώματα αυτά που την υποστηρίζουν.

*Σας έχει σοκάρει κάτι από αυτές τις συνεντεύξεις; *

Έχω νιώσει έκπληξη συζητώντας με ανθρώπους που είχαν πολύ καλές σπουδές πίσω τους, ένα καλό κοινωνικό και οικονομικό επίπεδο. Το να είσαι τόσο πεπεισμένος για την ορθότητα των αυταρχικών ιδεών, αυτό, ναι, με έχει σοκάρει.


Σχόλιο του χρήστη scogl

Σύμφωνα με τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα η ΧΑ είχε το καλύτερο σκορ σε: Λακωνία, Κορινθία, Υπόλοιπο Αττικής (όχι Αθήνα), Αργολίδα, Β΄ Πειραιά. Στη δε Β΄ Πειραιά υψηλά ποσοστά (πάνω από 12%) είχε μόνο στη Σαλαμίνα, που είναι το μοναδικό αληθινά «επαρχιακό» μέρος της περιφέρειας. Αν δεν ήταν η Σαλαμίνα, η Β΄ Πειραιώς δε θα ήταν ούτε καν στις 10 καλύτερες περιφέρειες για τη ΧΑ. Επίσης στις 10 καλύτερες περιφέρειές της ήταν η Α΄ Πειραιώς, που κι εκεί τα πήγε αισθητά καλύτερα από το μέσο όρο σε Τροιζηνία (12.8%) και Αγκίστρι (11.3%), με μόνο 8.26% στον κυρίως Πειραιά. Όσο για την Α΄ Αθηνών, ήταν μόλις η 10η καλύτερη περιφέρειά της, ενώ στην πιο λαϊκή και άνεργη Β΄ Αθηνών είχε 1.5% πιο κάτω από τον εθνικό της μέσο όρο. Στα διαμερίσματα για τα οποία έχει γίνει όλος ο ντόρος (4ο και 6ο) το ΚΚΕ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πήραν πολύ περισσότερους ψήφους από τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Κατά συνέπεια ο ισχυρισμός ότι «τα κάστρα της ΧΑ είναι η Αθήνα και ο Πειραιάς», και ιδιαίτερα οι περιοχές που έχουν πολλούς μετανάστες, δεν επαληθεύεται από τα γεγονότα. Είναι απλά τα μέρη στα οποία ποντάρει περισσότερο στην επικοινωνιακή της στρατηγική, η οποία όμως απευθύνεται σταθερά στους παραδοσιακά ακροδεξιούς πληθυσμούς της επαρχίας και κυρίως της Πελοποννήσου και της Ανατολικής Αττικής.

Σχόλιο δικό μου:

Αν η Χρυσή Αυγή έχει απήχηση στους παραδοσιακά ακροδεξιούς Αρβανίτες των Μεσογείων, της Κούλουρης και του Κρανιδιού, αυτό φαντάζομαι ότι θα οφείλεται στο ότι οι ψηφοφόροι της εκεί επιβραβεύουν το έντονα ακροδεξιό της προφίλ (το εξωτερικό, ας πούμε, περίβλημά της) και όχι το φυλετιστικό, το ναζιστικό, το νεοπαγανιστικό, το μυστικιστικό άρειο (τον πυρήνα της). Φαντάζομαι λέω, γιατί κανονικά, αν λειτουργεί η λογική, η Χρυσή Αυγή θα έχει να ξεπεράσει την αντίφαση ανάμεσα στην αποθέωση του φυλετικά καθαρόαιμου Ελληνισμού έναντι της ενσωμάτωσης του φυλετικά αλλότριου Αρβανίτη. Αν όμως δεν λειτουργεί η λογική ...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2014)

Γιώργος Τσιάκαλος

Πένθος για τους νεκρούς του Άουσβιτς

Ομιλία την Ημέρα Πένθους για το Ολοκαύτωμα των 50.000 Εβραίων της Θεσσαλονίκης
Ισραηλιτική Κοινότητα Θεσσαλονίκης
Κυριακή, 27 Απριλίου 2014

Πηγή


Λίγες μέρες μετά το θάνατο της γυναίκας του και προαισθανόμενος το δικό του θάνατο, 
αφού δε μπορούσε να φανταστεί τη ζωή του χωρίς εκείνη, καθώς είχαν γνωριστεί και είχαν αγαπηθεί πολύ νέοι, σχεδόν παιδιά ακόμη, στο γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας, μαζί δραπέτευσαν, κατάφεραν μαζί να βγουν ζωντανοί από τη Μεγάλη Καταστροφή και να φτάσουν μαζί στην ηλικία των 91 ετών, 
λίγες μέρες, λοιπόν, μετά το θάνατο της γυναίκας του, και προαισθανόμενος το δικό του θάνατο, ο μεγαλύτερος κριτικός λογοτεχνίας παγκοσμίως, όπως έγραψε μια μεγάλη βρετανική εφημερίδα, ο Μαρσέλ Ράιχ Ρανίτσκι, γύρισε και είπε στο γιο του: «Είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούριο στην πρόσφατη ιστορία της οικογένειάς μας να έχουμε τάφο όταν πεθάνουμε. Ούτε οι γονείς μου, ούτε οι γονείς της μητέρας σου, ούτε τ’ αδέλφια μας, ούτε οι γονείς των γονιών μας δεν βρήκαν τάφο όταν έφυγαν απ’ αυτή τη ζωή». 


Έτσι ήταν, πράγματι, όλοι τους είχαν θανατωθεί στους θαλάμους αερίων, τα σώματά τους κάηκαν στους φούρνους του Άουσβιτς, το τελευταίο που είδε κανείς από τους συγγενείς τους ήταν ένα καπνός να βγαίνει από τις καμινάδες των κρεματορίων. 
Γι’ αυτό, τα λόγια «εμείς όμως θα έχουμε τάφο όταν πεθάνουμε» ήταν τα πιο παρηγορητικά λόγια που μπορούσε να πει ένας πατέρας με αυτή την ιστορία στο γιο του μπροστά στην πιο σκληρή και αναπότρεπτη δοκιμασία που όλοι οι άνθρωποι κάποτε έρχεται η στιγμή να βιώσουμε: το θάνατο ενός στενού συγγενικού αγαπημένου προσώπου. 

Είναι μια στιγμή απόλυτου κενού γύρω μας και η γη χάνεται κάτω από τα πόδια μας. Ενός κενού μέσα μας, που πλημμυρίζει σιγά-σιγά από ανείπωτη, απερίγραπτη, μοναδική στο είδος της λύπη. Και μιας αίσθησης προσωπικής ευθύνης, συνήθως άδικα, ότι δεν κάναμε όσα έπρεπε για ν’ αποτρέψουμε το κακό. Αυτό ονομάζουμε πένθος. Μια κατάσταση, που αντέχεται τις πρώτες ώρες μόνο με τη συμμετοχή στην κηδεία, δηλαδή την πράξη τελευταίας φροντίδας για το νεκρό, πράξη που μας επιτρέπει να είμαστε ακόμη μαζί και ταυτόχρονα να ετοιμάζουμε με αγάπη τον αιώνιο αποχωρισμό. Το πένθος είναι κάτι που παραμένει για πάντα στη ζωή μας, αλλά από κενό στην αρχή, που γεμίζει μόνο με λύπη, μεταβάλλεται χρόνο με το χρόνο σε αγαπημένη ανάμνηση και νοσταλγία, πραγμάτωση της συλλυπητήριας ευχής προς τους τεθλιμμένους σε κάθε κηδεία «να ζήσετε για να τους θυμάστε και να τους μνημονεύετε». 

Αυτή την ύπαρξη πένθους, επιτέλους ξανά στην ιστορία της εβραϊκής οικογένειάς τους, κατέγραψε παρήγορα ο Ράιχ Ρανίτσκι μπροστά στο θάνατο της αγαπημένης του Τόσια, κι αυτό το ίδιο επανέλαβε δυο χρόνια αργότερα ο γιος του στην κηδεία του πατέρα του, του ίδιου του Ράιχ Ρανίτσκι, μιλώντας τώρα στη δική του κόρη. Έτσι, η οικογένειά τους ενσωματώθηκε και πάλι σ’ αυτό που είναι η φυσική μοίρα, η πορεία και η εμπειρία των ανθρώπων από τότε που υπάρχει πολιτισμός.

Πένθος, κηδεία, αγαπημένη ανάμνηση και νοσταλγία είναι οι έννοιες που ορίζουν την αρχή του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού. Συγκίνηση κατέλαβε τους επιστήμονες πριν πολλά χρόνια όταν σε μια σπηλιά στο Shanidar του Βόρειου Ιράκ εξετάζοντας λείψανα ανθρώπων που ανήκαν στο είδος του Νεάνταρταλ και έζησαν πριν περίπου 50 χιλιάδες χρόνια, διαπίστωσαν ότι είχαν κηδευτεί με πολλή αγάπη όπως αποδείκνυαν τα λουλούδια που είχαν αποτεθεί στον τάφο ενός παιδιού.

Πως όμως πενθεί και ποιος πενθεί εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες οικογένειες που χάθηκαν χωρίς ν’ αφήσουν κανέναν πίσω τους και που δεν αξιώθηκαν ούτε μια σπιθαμή γης για να ισχύει και γι’ αυτές τουλάχιστον η φράση των Αρχαίων «πάσα γη τάφος»; Ποιος αισθάνεται, έστω και άδικα, προσωπική ευθύνη για το ότι δεν έκανε τα πάντα ώστε ν’ αποτραπεί το κακό; 
Αυτή την απάντηση καλούμαστε να δώσουμε εμείς και η κοινωνία ολόκληρη την Ημέρα Πένθους για το Ολοκαύτωμα των έξι εκατομμυρίων δολοφονημένων Εβραίων της Ευρώπης -κι ανάμεσά τους πενήντα χιλιάδες δικοί μας άνθρωποι από τη Θεσσαλονίκη- που δε γνώρισαν κηδεία και οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς δεν άφησαν ούτε έναν συγγενή πίσω τους για να τους θυμάται και να τους μνημονεύει, αλλά ούτε ένα, έστω ορφανό και χορταριασμένο, μνήμα με το όνομά τους για να μας τους θυμίζει. 

Πολλές φορές στάθηκα με δέος στο εβραϊκό νεκροταφείο της Πράγας. Μνήματα αιώνων, με τις επιτύμβιες πλάκες τη μια πάνω στην άλλη και τα ονόματα των νεκρών σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους μόνο μερικών εκατοστών να θυμίζουν πόσοι άνθρωποι έζησαν, δούλεψαν, δημιούργησαν, αγάπησαν, γέννησαν και μεγάλωσαν παιδιά, γέλασαν, έκλαψαν, υπόφεραν, πιθανόν ακόμη και να βασανίστηκαν, σ’ εκείνο τον τόπο αλλά στο τέλος αξιώθηκαν από τους δικούς τους και την κοινότητά τους κηδεία, τάφο και πένθος. 

Στη Μεγάλη Συναγωγή της Βουδαπέστης αισθάνθηκα το ίδιο δέος μπροστά στις παλιές επιτύμβιες πλάκες που είναι απλωμένες σε όλες τις γωνιές του κήπου αντίκρυ από ένα πανέμορφο δέντρο της ζωής. Όμως εδώ είναι παρούσα η Μεγάλη Καταστροφή: στις πιο πολλές από τις νεότερες πλάκες διαφορετική, φυσικά, η ημερομηνία γέννησης των νεκρών αλλά ίδια η ημερομηνία του θανάτου τους: αυτή της μαζικής εξόντωσής τους στα στρατόπεδα του θανάτου. Κι αυτή, μόνο για λίγα ονόματα. Πώς να γράψει κανείς, και ποιος, τα ονόματα 600.000 ανθρώπων που χάθηκαν στους θαλάμους αερίων και στα κρεματόρια μέσα σε εννέα μήνες; 

Κι εδώ, στη Νέα Ιερουσαλήμ, στην Ιερουσαλήμ των Βαλκανίων, που να σταθώ με σεβασμό στη μνήμη; Εδώ τι; Πως πενθεί αυτή η πόλη, που αγόγγυστα αποδέχτηκε, πριν ακόμη χαθούν οι άνθρωποι, να χαθεί ο τόπος μνήμης των προγόνων, εβραϊκά μνήματα διπλάσια σε αριθμό από εκείνα της Πράγας, 300 έως 500 χιλιάδες τάφοι που αγκάλιαζαν για αιώνες τους νεκρούς της αρχαιότερης εβραϊκής κοινότητας στην Ευρώπη; Πως και ποιος πενθεί εδώ; Ποιος αισθάνεται, έστω και άδικα, προσωπική ευθύνη;

Ο μεγάλος φιλόσοφος Theodor Adorno μάς άφησε παρακαταθήκη ένα ερώτημα τεράστιας σημασίας για την πορεία της ανθρωπότητας και του πολιτισμού: ποια μπορεί και ποια πρέπει να είναι η Αγωγή και η Παιδεία των ανθρώπων μετά το Άουσβιτς; Τι ανθρώπους έρχονται να μορφώσουν τα σχολεία μας; Τι είδους πρότυπα έρχεται να τιμήσει η κοινωνία μας; Ποιες αξίες και ποιες αρχές καλούνται να καλλιεργήσουν και να υπερασπιστούν οι πολιτικοί μας θεσμοί; Τι επιστήμονες θα βγάζουν τα πανεπιστήμιά μας; Πώς θα φτιάξουμε τη ζωή μας μετά την εμπειρία ότι ακόμη και το έγκλημα που δεν μπορούσε προηγουμένως να συλλάβει ο νους κανενός ανθρώπου έγινε πραγματικότητα στο Άουσβιτς;
Άουσβιτς, όχι μόνον ως όνομα του συγκεκριμένου τόπου αλλά ως κοινή ονομασία όλων των τόπων μαρτυρίου και όλων των γεγονότων που έκαναν τις λέξεις «ολοκαύτωμα» και «Shoah» να σφραγίζουν τραγικά τον 20ο αιώνα.
Αν δεν καταλάβουμε το Άουσβιτς, αν δεν πενθήσουμε με την κυριολεκτική έννοια της λέξης, δηλαδή ως βαθειά συγκίνηση, αναζήτηση προσωπικής ευθύνης και άσβεστη μνήμη, δεν θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ να κατανοήσουμε ποια πρέπει να είναι η Αγωγή και η Παιδεία μας μετά το Άουσβιτς. Και τότε, ως ανθρωπότητα θα είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να βιώνουμε ξανά και ξανά τη βαρβαρότητα να νικάει τον πολιτισμό και να φέρνει ανείπωτες καταστροφές στις κοινωνίες των ανθρώπων σ’ όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη του κόσμου.
Γιατί το Άουσβιτς μάς έδειξε τι μπορεί να είναι και τι μπορεί να κάνει ο άνθρωπος όταν εμφορείται από τις αρχές και τις ιδέες του ρατσισμού, του ναζισμού και του αντισημιτισμού. 

Μας έδειξε ανθρώπους να γυρίζουν μετά τη δουλειά στην οικογένειά τους, να φιλούν τρυφερά τη γυναίκα τους, να απολαμβάνουν την πρόοδο των παιδιών τους στη μουσική και ως αντίδωρο να απαγγέλουν από στήθους στίχους του Ομήρου στο πρωτότυπο. 
«Εγγράμματοι άνθρωποι», με διπλώματα και διδακτορικά, που πριν απολαύσουν τη βραδινή ανάπαυση στην οικογένειά τους ολημερίς δούλευαν συστηματικά, με πάθος και με γνώση για να «βελτιώσουν» –όπως οι ίδιοι έλεγαν- την απόδοση των μηχανισμών εξόντωσης αθώων ανθρώπων. Χάιδευαν και κανάκευαν τα παιδιά τους, έχοντας προηγουμένως αποφασίσει ότι, για να εξοικονομείται αέριο και χρόνος, τα μικρά παιδιά των Εβραίων κρατουμένων δεν χρειαζόταν να οδηγούνται προηγουμένως στους θαλάμους αερίων για να θανατωθούν αλλά μπορούσαν να ρίχνονται απευθείας στους φούρνους. «Ρίχνονταν στους φούρνους ζωντανά, και οι κραυγές τους ακούγονταν σ’ ολόκληρο το στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης», είπαν οι μάρτυρες στη Δίκη της Νυρεμβέργης, αλλά αυτό ουδόλως ενοχλούσε την οικογενειακή γαλήνη των εγγράμματων δολοφόνων.

«Εγγράμματοι άνθρωποι», που επινοούσαν σχέδια για να εξαπατήσουν και ν’ αποπλανήσουν ακόμη και την τελευταία στιγμή τα θύματά τους, έτσι ώστε ανεμπόδιστα να μπορέσουν να οδηγήσουν στους θαλάμους αερίων μερικές χιλιάδες περισσότερους ανθρώπους μέσα σε μία μέρα. Με ψυχραιμία και υπερηφάνεια κατέγραψε τα εξής ο διοικητής του Άουσβιτς Rudolf Höss: «Μία από τις βελτιώσεις μας σε σχέση με την Treblinka ήταν ότι στην Treblinka τα θύματα γνώριζαν σχεδόν πάντα ότι οδηγούνταν στην εξόντωση, ενώ εμείς στο Άουσβιτς κάναμε τον κόπο να τα ξεγελάσουμε αφήνοντάς τα να πιστεύουν ότι πηγαίνουν σε μια διαδικασία απαλλαγής από τις ψείρες. Φυσικά, συχνά αντιλαμβάνονταν τις πραγματικές προθέσεις μας και γι‘ αυτό μερικές φορές είχαμε ταραχές και δυσκολίες. Πολύ συχνά κάποιες γυναίκες προσπαθούσαν να κρύψουν τα παιδιά τους κάτω από τα ρούχα (που άφηναν έξω όταν ξεντύνονταν για να μπουν μετά στους θαλάμους αερίων) όμως όταν τα βρίσκαμε τα στέλναμε βεβαίως κι αυτά για να εξοντωθούν». 

«Εγγράμματοι άνθρωποι», αφιερωμένοι, όπως ισχυρίζονταν, στην πρόοδο της επιστήμης, με το δικό τους τρόπο που βλέπουμε στο εξής απόσπασμα σχετικής έκθεσης: «Υπάρχουν συλλογές κρανίων σχεδόν απ’ όλες τις φυλές και όλους τους λαούς. Μόνο από τους Εβραίους τα κρανία που έχουμε είναι τόσο λίγα, ώστε η επεξεργασία τους δεν επιτρέπει ασφαλή επιστημονικά αποτελέσματα. Όμως σήμερα ο πόλεμος προσφέρει την ευκαιρία να καλυφθούν αυτές οι ελλείψεις». 
Με τα λόγια αυτά ο August Hirt, καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου, εισηγείται στον αρχηγό των SS Heinrich Himmler, στις 9 Φεβρουαρίου 1942, τη δημιουργία συλλογής εβραϊκών κρανίων στο Reichsuniversität (στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Ράιχ) στο Στρασβούργο. Και μετά από µια λεπτομερή περιγραφή των μεθόδων και των τεχνικών που έπρεπε να ακολουθηθούν από το στρατό και την αστυνομία ώστε να βρεθεί το «κατάλληλο υλικό», καταλήγει: «Ο επιτετραμμένος µε την εξασφάλιση του υλικού, πρέπει να βγάλει φωτογραφίες, να πραγματοποιήσει µια σειρά καθορισμένων ανθρωπολογικών μετρήσεων και να καταγράψει την καταγωγή, την ημερομηνία γέννησης και άλλα προσωπικά δεδομένα. Μετά, ακολουθεί η θανάτωση του Εβραίου, κατά την οποία δεν επιτρέπεται να τραυματιστεί το κεφάλι, και κατόπιν ο επιτετραμμένος αποχωρίζει το κεφάλι από το σώμα, το τοποθετεί σε ειδικά για το σκοπό αυτό κατασκευασμένο μεταλλικό δοχείο που κλείνει πολύ καλά και εμπεριέχει συντηρητικό υγρό, και το αποστέλλει στον τόπο προορισμού». 


Πριν 19 χρόνια, στις 9 Μαΐου του 1995, με αφορμή τα 50 χρόνια από το τέλος του Β’ Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου προσκλήθηκα για μια σχετική διάλεξη στο Δήμο Χαλάστρας. Αφιέρωσα την ομιλία μου σ’ αυτές τις θηριωδίες που από τους Ναζί ονομάστηκαν «επιστημονικά πειράματα», δείχνοντας ότι όλα αυτά ήταν αποτέλεσμα της ναζιστικής, ρατσιστικής και αντισημιτικής ιδεολογίας που είχε καλλιεργηθεί για πολλά χρόνια στο χώρο της επιστήμης και με το Χίτλερ έγινε κυρίαρχη στο χώρο της πολιτικής. 
Όταν τέλειωσα, με πλησίασαν δύο άνδρες που βρισκόταν στο ακροατήριο και ο ένας απ’ αυτούς μου είπε: «Ήμουν εκεί, με μέτρησαν αλλά είχα την τύχη να μη με επιλέξουν». Ήταν ο κύριος Χάιντς Κούνιο και ο τόσο πρόωρα χαμένος Αλβέρτος Ναρ. Έτσι πληροφορήθηκα ότι το έγκλημα για το οποίο είχα μιλήσει τόσες φορές στους φοιτητές και στις φοιτήτριές μου, τόσο εδώ όσο και παλιότερα στη Γερμανία, μπορεί να αφορούσε και τους δικούς μου συμπατριώτες της Θεσσαλονίκης. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, χάρη στις έρευνες του Hans-Joachim Lang, τα θύματα απέκτησαν όνομα, και, πράγματι, τα περισσότερα ήταν από τη δική μας πόλη. 

«Γιατί, κύριε, αυτά δεν τα μαθαίνουμε στα τόσα μαθήματα που κάνουμε δώδεκα χρόνια στο σχολείο;» είναι η ερώτηση που δέχομαι κάθε φορά στις ομιλίες μου στα Λύκεια και στα Γυμνάσια της χώρας. Γιατί άραγε; Υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά σημαντικότερα θέματα στην Παιδεία ακόμη και μετά το Άουσβιτς, ώστε αυτό το θέμα να μη βρίσκει στα αναλυτικά προγράμματα των σχολείων μας τη θέση που του αρμόζει;
Μερικοί θεωρούν ότι δεν είναι θέματα που αφορούν και ενδιαφέρουν τους νέους ανθρώπους και άλλοι φοβούνται ότι αυτά τα θέματα μπορεί να ξεπερνούν τις αντοχές των παιδιών. Η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι κάνουν λάθος. 

Εδώ και 28 χρόνια, από τότε που ξεκίνησε τη λειτουργία του το Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα της Θεσσαλονίκης, στο πλαίσιο του μαθήματός μου της αντιρατσιστικής εκπαίδευσης, κάθε εξάμηνο οι φοιτητές και οι φοιτήτριές μου έρχονται αντιμέτωποι με ταινίες από την απελευθέρωση του Άουσβιτς και του Buchenwald. Είναι αλήθεια ότι κι εγώ ο ίδιος αναρωτήθηκα στην αρχή, και από τότε πολύ συχνά ρωτήθηκα από άλλους, αν έχω το δικαίωμα να εκθέτω 18χρονα, 19χρονα, 20χρονα ανυποψίαστα παιδιά στις σκηνές εκείνες, παρέχοντάς τους μόνο το δικαίωμα ενός μικρού διαλείμματος μετά για να μπορέσουν ξανά να αναπνεύσουν και να διαχειριστούν τη συγκίνηση και τα δάκρυά τους. 28 γενιές φοιτητών και φοιτητριών, δηλαδή μερικές χιλιάδες δασκάλων που διδάσκουν σήμερα στα σχολεία, αντέκρουαν την προσωπική μου ανασφάλεια λέγοντας: «Το ερώτημα δεν είναι εάν έχετε το δικαίωμα να μας εκθέτετε στις βασανιστικές αυτές σκηνές του πόνου και του θανάτου, το ερώτημα είναι εάν έχετε το δικαίωμα να μας στερείτε αυτή τη γνώση κι αυτό το βίωμα, και η απάντησή μας είναι: Όχι, δεν το έχετε». Και έχουν προφανώς δίκιο, επειδή τα παιδιά έχουν δικαίωμα να βιώνουν το πανανθρώπινο πένθος που τα εντάσσει στον ανθρώπινο πολιτισμό.

Άπειρες φορές έχω συγκινηθεί ο ίδιος με τη συγκίνηση των νέων ανθρώπων όταν στο μάθημα της Εισαγωγής στην Παιδαγωγική μιλώ για τον μεγάλο Janusz Korczak -την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα που έρχονται στο Πανεπιστήμιο. Υπενθυμίζω ποιος ήταν ο Janusz Korczak.
Γνωστός και επιτυχημένος γιατρός και συγγραφέας πολλών παιδικών και νεανικών βιβλίων αφιέρωσε από πολύ νωρίς τη ζωή του στα ορφανά εβραιόπουλα της Πολωνίας. Με τη γερμανική κατοχή και το κλείσιμο του ορφανοτροφείου του συνοδεύει τα ορφανά παιδιά και ζει μαζί τους στο γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας. Στις 5 Αυγούστου 1942, όταν έρχεται η διαταγή να μεταφερθούν τα παιδιά στο Άουσβιτς, ο Korczak τα συνοδεύει στο σταθμό και ετοιμάζεται να επιβιβασθεί μαζί τους στο τρένο. Εκείνη τη στιγμή τον αναγνωρίζει ο γερμανός διοικητής και τρέχει κοντά του. «Διάβασα όλα τα βιβλία σας όταν ήμουν μικρός, και σας θαυμάζω απεριόριστα» του λέει. «Παρακαλώ κατεβείτε από το τρένο. Για εσάς δεν ισχύει η διαταγή». «Και τα παιδιά;» ρωτάει ο Korczak. «Τα παιδιά θα φύγουν. Εσείς όμως μπορείτε να μείνετε». «Απατάσθε!» αποκρίνεται ο Korczak. «Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι παλιάνθρωποι». Είπε και ανέβηκε στο βαγόνι των παιδιών.
Είναι η τελευταία τεκμηριωμένη μαρτυρία, όμως ο θρύλος που γεννήθηκε και επέζησε στο Άουσβιτς λέει ότι ο Korczak συνόδευσε τα παιδιά μέχρι το θάλαμο των αερίων και πέθανε μαζί τους το μαρτυρικό θάνατο. 

Ως ανεπανάληπτο παράδειγμα ηρωικού ανθρώπου καταγράφεται στην Ιστορία της Παιδαγωγικής ο Janusz Korczak, που από την εποχή που ήμουν ακόμη φοιτητής αποτελεί για μένα το απόλυτο πρότυπο παιδαγωγού κι ανθρώπου. Όμως εδώ και κάποια χρόνια, όσες φορές μιλώ γι’ αυτόν, η σκέψη μου στρέφεται και σε μια άλλη δασκάλα και στη δική της παρουσία στο Άουσβιτς. 
Άγνωστο τ’ όνομά της μέχρι σήμερα. Πληροφορήθηκα γι’ αυτήν διαβάζοντας τη βιογραφία ενός επιζώντα του Ολοκαυτώματος με τίτλο «26 μήνες στο Άουσβιτς», του κρατούμενου με τον αριθμό 79414 Mordekhay Tsirulnitsky από το Ostrino, ο οποίος αναφέρει:
« Σ’ ένα από τα τρένα που ήρθαν από την Ελλάδα είχε παιδιά ενός ορφανοτροφείου. Στην πλατφόρμα του σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού οι άνδρες των SS θέλησαν να τα χωρίσουν από τη γυναίκα που τα συνόδευε και ήταν η δασκάλα και η κηδεμόνας τους. Εκείνη αρνήθηκε κατηγορηματικά να εγκαταλείψει τα παιδιά, παρά το γεγονός ότι τότε πια ήταν γνωστό σε όλους τους νέο-αφιχθέντες ποια ήταν η μοίρα που τους περίμενε. Ούτε το άγριο περιβάλλον ούτε οι προσπάθειες των SS να την τρομοκρατήσουν είχαν οποιοδήποτε αποτέλεσμα επάνω της. Έτσι προχώρησε και μπήκε μαζί με τα παιδιά στο θάλαμο αερίων». 
Η δική μας Korczak, χωρίς όνομα και ξεχασμένη. Η ελπίδα μου, από τότε που διάβασα γι’ αυτήν, είναι να καταφέρουν οι ιστορικοί να βρουν το όνομά της για να βαφτίσουμε μ’ αυτό την Παιδαγωγική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου μας – ως τιμή στο απόλυτο πρότυπο παιδαγωγού και ανθρώπου, ως μήνυμα πώς θα πρέπει να είναι η Αγωγή και η Παιδεία μετά το Άουσβιτς, ως σύμβολο άσβεστης μνήμης των θυμάτων της ναζιστικής θηριωδίας μέσα στον τόπο των βεβηλωμένων εβραϊκών μνημάτων αιώνων της πόλης μας. Γιατί αυτό σημαίνει πένθος μετά από τόσα χρόνια: Άσβεστη μνήμη που καθοδηγεί την κοινωνική και πολιτική πράξη. 

Η ευχή «να ζήσετε για να τους θυμάστε και να τους μνημονεύετε», δηλαδή να θυμάστε και πώς καταμερίζεται η ευθύνη για το θάνατό τους, σημαίνει για τις επόμενες γενιές αναγνώριση και ανάληψη της ευθύνης των προηγούμενων γενεών, ώστε τιμώντας και πενθώντας τους νεκρούς να μπορέσουν οι επόμενες γενιές να αποφύγουν τις ίδιες παραλείψεις και τα ίδια λάθη που οδήγησαν στη Μεγάλη Καταστροφή. 
Γι’ αυτό, την ημέρα πένθους δεν μπορούμε να μην επισημάνουμε τη νηπενθή –δηλαδή την χωρίς αίσθηση πένθους- ενασχόληση με το Ολοκαύτωμα ενός σημαντικού μέρους της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, που ακόμη και όταν το θυμάται και το μνημονεύει, το κάνει θαρρείς και αποτελεί απλώς ένα λυπηρό ιστορικό επεισόδιο που αξίζει επιστημονική καταγραφή και ανάλυση, καθώς επίσης και επετειακή υπόμνηση, αλλά δεν αξιώνεται πραγματικό πένθος. 

Αποτέλεσμα αυτού του γεγονότος είναι ο συγκεκριμένος κυρίαρχος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης των ναζιστικών και αντισημιτικών κομμάτων και οργανώσεων στη χώρα μας, που συχνά αντιμετωπίζονται ως δυσάρεστη και ανεπιθύμητη μεν, αλλά νόμιμη και προστατευόμενη, ακόμη και χρηματοδοτούμενη από το κράτος, έκφανση της σημαντικότατης πτυχής του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού που είναι η ελευθερία των ιδεών. 
Όποιος έτσι βλέπει την επανεμφάνιση του Ναζισμού δεν πενθεί τους νεκρούς του Άουσβιτς και, συνεπώς, δεν διδάχτηκε τίποτε απ’ αυτό. 

Το Άουσβιτς δεν τελείωσε την ημέρα της απελευθέρωσης των κρατουμένων –τελείωσε, και το πένθος μπόρεσε να μετατραπεί από κενό γεμάτο λύπη σε αγαπημένη ανάμνηση- μόνο με τη Δίκη της Νυρεμβέργης. 
Σ’ αυτήν, η πρώτη απόφαση δεν αφορούσε άτομα, αλλά αφορούσε τις ναζιστικές οργανώσεις, για τις οποίες το δικαστήριο αποφάνθηκε ότι από τη στιγμή της σύστασής τους, εξαιτίας της ιδεολογίας και του προγράμματός τους, αποτελούν εγκληματικές οργανώσεις και, συνεπώς, τα στελέχη τους ευθύνονται και είναι αυτομάτως υπόδικα για όλα τα εγκλήματα που είναι απόρροια της σύστασης και της δραστηριότητας της συγκεκριμένης οργάνωσης. 
Έτσι, ο Julius Streicher, ο εκδότης της φανατικής αντισημιτικής ναζιστικής εφημερίδας Der Stürmer, καταδικάστηκε σε θάνατο και εκτελέστηκε για το ρόλο που έπαιξε στη δημιουργία του ιδεολογικού υπόβαθρου και του πολιτικού περιβάλλοντος ανοχής και αποδοχής της λεγόμενης «τελικής λύσης», δηλαδή της εξόντωσης των Εβραίων της Ευρώπης, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν κατηγορήθηκε για άμεση συμμετοχή σε εγκλήματα ή σε σχετικές συσκέψεις των ανώτερων στελεχών του Ναζιστικού κόμματος. 

Οι αποφάσεις του δικαστηρίου της Νυρεμβέργης υιοθετήθηκαν αμέσως από τη χώρα μας και από τις άλλες χώρες και, αργότερα, από τα Ηνωμένα Έθνη, κι έτσι αποτελούν βασικό συστατικό στοιχείο της πολιτικής μας παράδοσης και του νομικού μας πολιτισμού. 
Πώς, λοιπόν, είναι δυνατόν σήμερα στη χώρα μας να θεωρείται ο ίδιος αντισημιτισμός με εκείνον του Julius Streicher ως νόμιμη και προστατευόμενη ελευθερία ιδεών κι όχι ως προετοιμασία εγκλήματος; 
Μόνο μια εγγράμματη μεν, αλλά νηπενθής σε σχέση με το Άουσβιτς κοινωνία μπορεί να αποδεχτεί κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά μια κοινωνία χωρίς την έννοια του πένθους είναι μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που αποξενώνεται από τις βασικές αρχές του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού και, συνεπώς, κινδυνεύει με διολίσθηση στη βαρβαρότητα. 

Εμείς, είμαστε εδώ για να υπενθυμίσουμε: το πένθος για τους πενήντα χιλιάδες δολοφονημένους συμπολίτες μας αποτελεί προϋπόθεση ύπαρξης μιας πολιτισμένης και δημοκρατικής κοινωνίας.

Κυρίως όμως είμαστε εδώ για να υποσχεθούμε με απέραντη αγάπη στους νεκρούς μας: άσβεστη θα παραμείνει η μνήμη σας και αιώνιο το πένθος μας.


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2014)

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι μόνο η Παιδεία και η Αγωγή μετά το Άουσβιτς. Η ύπαρξη του Άουσβιτς μας υποχρεώνει να θέσουμε σε νέα βάση τον ίδιο το Θεό. Τι σημαίνει χάρις και αγάπη του Θεού, τι σημαίνει έλεος και συγχώρηση του Θεού μετά το Άουσβιτς; Πώς μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή η παντοδυναμία, η πανσοφία του Θεού από τη στιγμή που επιτρέπει να υπάρχει το Άουσβιτς; Μήπως το καλό ηττήθηκε στο Άουσβιτς; Μήπως ο Θεός πέθανε στο Άουσβιτς; 

Ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο έχει ανοίξει στη θεολογική σκέψη, η λεγόμενη Post-Holocaust theology. (Από την οποία η ορθόδοξη θεολογία μάλλον δεν έχει πάρει είδηση —ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος).

Πολύ πρόχειρα, από μια επιπόλαιη αναζήτηση:

Franklin Sherman. _Speaking of God after Auschwitz_
Barney Zwartz. _God after Auschwitz_
Gregor Taxacher. _Theology After Auschwitz in The Third Generation_


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2014)

*Έρευνα του Παντείου αναδεικνύει την απήχηση της Χρυσής Αυγής σε τμήμα της νεολαίας και καταρρίπτει το μύθο ότι η στροφή προς τη νεοναζιστική οργάνωση οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στην οικονομική κρίση* (Ελευθεροτυπία 19.10.2014)

*«Είμαι ρατσίστρια» Βούλα, 25*
«Ναι, το λέω, είμαι ρατσίστρια. Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα. Ούτε μαλακίες ούτε τίποτα, συγγνώμη κιόλας. [...] Ναι, μ’ έχουν αναγκάσει να γίνω γιατί δεν γίνεται να ντρέπομαι και να φοβάμαι να κυκλοφορήσω στη χώρα που γεννήθηκα και στις περιοχές που μεγάλωσα. [...] Ή να φοβάμαι να μπω σ’ ένα μεταφορικό μέσο, που στο κάτω κάτω έχουν πληρώσει πολύ προηγούμενες γενιές για να μπορούμε να κυκλοφορούμε εμείς άνετα... Γιατί δεν τους βάζουνε σ’ ένα πλοίο να το βουλιάξουνε κάπου στο Αιγαίο;» 

*«Σαν να μπήκα εγώ στη Βουλή» Μάριος, 25*
«Δεν είναι κόμμα [η Χρυσή Αυγή]. Και δεν είναι κόμμα με την έννοια του κόμματος, έτσι όπως έχει ξεφτιλιστεί στις μέρες μας. Απλά η διαφορά της είναι ότι δεν αποτελείται από πολιτικούς. Τώρα πια πολιτικός έχει γίνει επάγγελμα, δηλαδή δεν ξέρω αν το σπουδάζουν κάπου, μεγαλώνεις για να γίνεις πολιτικός και μαθαίνεις να λες ψέματα. Είναι άνθρωποι εδώ, τρία στενά πιο κάτω, που τα έχουν φάει στη μάπα, δεν ήρθαν από την Αμερική για να μας το παίξουν ότι ξέρουν την Ελλάδα. Δεν έχουν έρθει από τη Γαλλία. Είναι άνθρωποι από την Κυψέλη, από τον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα που τα έχουν φάει στη μάπα. Άνθρωποι που πριν μπουν στη Βουλή πιθανότατα να ήταν ένα και δυο χρόνια άνεργοι, να μην είχαν να φάνε. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά, είναι σαν να μπήκα εγώ κι εσύ στη Βουλή». 

Τα παραπάνω στοιχεία για την ιδεολογικοπολιτική συγκρότηση της Χρυσής Αυγής και τη σχέση της με τη νεολαία αποτελούν μέρος της έρευνας που διενήργησε το Τμήμα Κοινωνιολογίας στο Πάντειο Πανεπιστήμιο, στο πλαίσιο του ευρωπαϊκού προγράμματος MYPLACE (Μνήμη, Νεολαία, Πολιτική και Κοινωνική συμμετοχή των νέων) σε 14 ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Γερμανία, Πορτογαλία, Ισπανία, Ελλάδα, Γεωργία, Φινλανδία, Δανία, Ρωσία, Εσθονία, Σλοβακία, Κροατία, Λετονία, Ουγγαρία). Η ποσοτική έρευνα πραγματοποιήθηκε το 2013 και περιελάμβανε 1.200 ερωτηματολόγια σε νέους ηλικίας 16-25 ετών στην περιοχή της Αττικής.

Η έρευνα φέρνει στην επιφάνεια μια σειρά από άλλες παραμέτρους που αποτυπώνουν την απήχηση της Χ.Α. σε ένα τμήμα της νεολαίας (η Χ.Α. αναδείχθηκε στις τελευταίες εκλογές δεύτερη δύναμη στην ηλικιακή ομάδα 18-34) και αναδεικνύει τις ισχυρές ιδεολογικοπολιτικές ταυτίσεις των νέων ψηφοφόρων του κόμματος με την ιδεολογία που αυτό πρεσβεύει.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2014)

Η Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου και του Πολίτη (ΕΕΔΑ), με την υποστήριξη του Ιδρύματος Friedrich Ebert, εξέδωσε ένα ολιγοσέλιδο φυλλάδιο με τον τίτλο «Ας μιλήσουμε καθαρά για την Ακροδεξιά». «Η ενημερωτική αυτή μπροσούρα ... απευθύνεται σε όλους αλλά κυρίως στους νέους, μαθητές και φοιτητές, καθώς και στους εκπαιδευτικούς προκειμένου να τους ενημερώσει για το φαινόμενο της Ακροδεξιάς. Η εκρηκτική άνοδος του νεοναζισμού στην Ελλάδα και η διάδοση των ιδεών του φυλετικού και εθνικιστικού μίσους σε μεγάλες ομάδες νέων, καθιστούν ιδιαίτερα επίκαιρη την μικρή, χρηστική έκδοση και αναδεικνύουν την ανάγκη ουσιαστικών παρεμβάσεων στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης».

Ας χαιρετίσουμε την κίνηση αυτή. Ακόμη κι αν τη βρίσκει κανείς καθυστερημένη, είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη. Και, το σπουδαιότερο, λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους*. 

http://www.fes-athens.org/media/pdf/Publikationen/As_milisoume_kathara_gia_tin_Akrodexia.pdf








* Τα περισσότερα, όχι όλα. Φερειπείν, υπενθυμίζει κάποιες αιχμηρές δηλώσεις αντισημιτισμού ενός «διάσημου μουσικοσυνθέτη» του οποίου καλύπτει με αιδημοσύνη το όνομα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 29, 2014)

*I Was a Greek Neofascist*
Alexander Clapp. "Diary" (London Review of Books, Vol. 36 No. 23 · 4 December 2014)


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2020)

*Εγκληματική οργάνωση η Χρυσή Αυγή*


----------

